# Boy raped in broad daylight attack because 'his phone wasn't good enough to steal'



## imouto (Jul 19, 2013)

Moe said:


> > *A teenager has been given four years for raping a 13-year-old boy because his phone was not good enough to steal.*
> >
> > *The 15-year-old, who cannot be named for legal reasons, took his victim to the top floor of a block of flats in Peckham, raped him and then slapped him in the face.*
> >
> ...


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

I didn't expect the OP to be the obligatory, "He deserved it" post.


----------



## Kruptos (Jul 19, 2013)

That rapist deserves a beating. I hope his life will be hell after this.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

krory said:


> I didn't expect the OP to be the obligatory, "He deserved it" post.


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

Did he really need to slap him after raping him? Seems kind of excessive.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 19, 2013)

Watch how this thread turns into drama.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 19, 2013)

αce said:


> Did he really need to slap him after raping him? Seems kind of excessive.






krory said:


> I didn't expect the OP to be the obligatory, "He deserved it" post.



I was expecting some other kind of comment after this


> "I don't understand that this could happen because our family believes in peace - we are God fearing people."


----------



## Doge (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah, because it's the kid's fault for probably being scared of the guy asking if he's in a gang and telling him he's going to be searched.  The victim is totally at fault here.  

Victim shaming is not the right thing to do here OP.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 19, 2013)

They were almost the same age...how on Earth did he let him...

I could see if it was a 20 year old and a 12 year old but this is stupid. He should have never followed him up the stairs, he should have stood his ground even if it meant getting his ass beat. At least he wouldn't be scarred for life.


----------



## dynasaur (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow. That's horrible.  And just because the kid didn't have a good phone.


----------



## Toroxus (Jul 19, 2013)

There are only two things that make this situation worse:
#1: In society, the boy felt ashamed and tried to hide it instead of seeking help. 
#2: In society, many people feel that a male being raped is a sign of weakness on the male's part, and that that weakness means that rape is deserved.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I was expecting some other kind of comment after this



Oh, I'm sure it's coming. Someone will eat that shit up and use it as lube to masturbate furiously to their edgy thought processes because who cares how someone was affected when you can just go, "LOL, WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?"

And then they'll join the, "Kid deserved it" crew as usual. You don't have to be here long to know the usual suspects of _that_ crowd.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 19, 2013)

why is it everytime I view the cafe in the morning I get news like this


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

kresh said:


> Yeah, because it's the kid's fault for probably being scared of the guy asking if he's in a gang and telling him he's going to be searched.  The victim is totally at fault here.
> 
> Victim shaming is not the right thing to do here OP.



Not shaming, but pointing out the kids action were stupid.

He moved from a public setting to a secluded area to be "searched"...



Cygnus45 said:


> They were almost the same age...how on Earth did he let him...
> 
> I could see if it was a 20 year old and a 12 year old but this is stupid. He should have never followed him up the stairs, he should have stood his ground even if it meant getting his ass beat. At least he wouldn't be scarred for life.



+1


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

By the way: Called it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2013)

Toroxus said:


> There are only two things that make this situation worse:
> #1: In society, the boy felt ashamed and tried to hide it instead of seeking help.
> *#2: In society, many people feel that a male being raped is a sign of weakness on the male's part, and that that weakness means that rape is deserved. *


So society thinks because you're weak you deserve to be raped?

Um...what?

Society doesn't exactly think anyone deserves to be raped.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Not shaming, but pointing out the kids action were stupid.
> 
> He moved from a public setting to a secluded area to be "searched"...
> 
> ...


>Kids
>Stupid

That's like pointing out water is wet.


----------



## Spock (Jul 19, 2013)

> She also said he had stopped washing in a bid to make himself "unattractive".



Neglecting hygiene is one of the first signs of serious depression. I hope he receives all the psychological help he can get.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

Don't argue with him, Sunny. He's an expert, he's studied this stuff. **


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2013)

> The 15-year-old, who cannot be named for legal reasons, took his victim to the top floor of a block of flats in Peckham, raped him and then slapped him in the face.


This is all obviously terrible, but I couldn't help but think of  upon reading.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Kids
> >Stupid
> 
> That's like pointing out water is wet.



So then it was okay?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 19, 2013)

αce said:


> Did he really need to slap him after raping him? Seems kind of excessive.



And what was the rape? Just enough?


----------



## Toroxus (Jul 19, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> So society thinks because you're weak you deserve to be raped?
> 
> Um...what?
> 
> Society doesn't exactly think anyone deserves to be raped.



There is a large group of people, seemingly out of no where, think that any male who is rape deserves it for being weak enough to be raped. Now of course, anyone who is a human knows that that is probably the most fucked up thing that someone can think about someone being raped. There are people are this very forum who think that it's okay to blame a rape victim if he's male.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> So society thinks because you're weak you deserve to be raped?
> 
> Um...what?
> 
> Society doesn't exactly think anyone deserves to be raped.



In hood culture, it kinda is.

The only culture that matters in this case.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> So then it was okay?


No, just because the kid was a dumb fuck doesn't make it okay.

Pretty much all kids are dumb fucks anyway.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 19, 2013)

How horrible. 



> south London



Yeah, there's no amount of money in the world you could pay me to live there.


----------



## Toroxus (Jul 19, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> No, just because the kid was a dumb fuck doesn't make it okay.
> 
> Pretty much all kids are dumb fucks anyway.



There's a big difference between dumb fucks that are dumb to the point of jumping in rivers in the winter, and the dumb fucks that are dumb to the point of raping someone.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> No, just because the kid was a dumb fuck doesn't make it okay.
> 
> Pretty much all kids are dumb fucks anyway.



Don't generalize. Speak for yourself.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2013)

Toroxus said:


> There is a large group of people, seemingly out of no where, think that any male who is rape deserves it for being weak enough to be raped. Now of course, anyone who is a human knows that that is probably the most fucked up thing that someone can think about someone being raped. There are people are this very forum who think that it's okay to blame a rape victim if he's male.





Ayanli said:


> In hood culture, it kinda is.
> 
> The only culture that matters in this case.


Ohhh okay.

So, lunatics.

Got it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2013)

Toroxus said:


> There's a big difference between dumb fucks that are dumb to the point of jumping in rivers in the winter, and the dumb fucks that are dumb to the point of raping someone.


I was referring to the rapee, not the rapist.


Ayanli said:


> Don't generalize. Speak for yourself.


I was the exception that proved the rule.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 19, 2013)

The kid got FOUR FUCKING YEARS? He should be locked up for 20 if not more!


----------



## Masa (Jul 19, 2013)

Don't send the kid to prison, the little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will probably like it there...


----------



## happiholic (Jul 19, 2013)

The victim was clearly scared of the bully. People who are in fear often do what they are told, even if its illogical. He in no way deserved what happened to him.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey bro d'yknow "hood culture" means you deserve blame for getting raped as a 13 year old. Clearly "hood culture" is the moral lens this case need to be observed through


----------



## Doge (Jul 19, 2013)

Cygnus45 said:


> They were almost the same age...how on Earth did he let him...
> 
> I could see if it was a 20 year old and a 12 year old but this is stupid. He should have never followed him up the stairs, he should have stood his ground even if it meant getting his ass beat. At least he wouldn't be scarred for life.



Are you kidding me?  A 12 year old scared out of his mind is going to defend himself and not break down and cry?  

What kind of kids do you think are in our society?  A bunch of mini-Marines ready for combat?  No, no one should be trying to blame this kid at all.  He was only 12 and was easily taken advantage of.  It's sick that anyone would try to tell this kid how he should have reacted despite him being just a kid.  

Guess every 12 year old boy needs to be a Marine in this day in age or be the one responsible for not stopping every bad thing from happening to him.



> The victim was clearly scared of the bully. People who are in fear often do what they are told, even if its illogical. He in no way deserved what happened to him.



It's detestable how people are saying it's partially his fault for not fighting back and stopping the attacker from doing it.  People on here think kids are Marines, immune to mental pressure.


----------



## Impact (Jul 19, 2013)

Don't see news like this everyday, So what's with the phone part though?


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

The five year old girl that was kidnapped in Pennsylvania had feet.

Her kidnapper had balls.

So clearly it was her fault for getting kidnapped because she didn't kick him in the balls and say, "I don't want ice cream."


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Hey bro d'yknow "hood culture" means you deserve blame for getting raped as a 13 year old. Clearly "hood culture" is the moral lens this case need to be observed through



He gets it.



kresh said:


> Are you kidding me?  A 12 year old scared out of his mind is going to defend himself and not break down and cry?



Why are you making it seem like he was approached by Zimmerman? A kid one year older than him asked him a bunch of questions. Stop being such a dramatic twat.



kresh said:


> What kind of kids do you think are in our society?  A bunch of mini-Marines ready for combat?  No, no one should be trying to blame this kid at all.  He was only 12 and was easily taken advantage of.  It's sick that anyone would try to tell this kid how he should have reacted despite him being just a kid.



I had no idea.... that you had to be a mini-marine to say no to a request/order from a stranger in a public setting. A stranger who is and looks roughly your own age. Really...



kresh said:


> Guess every 12 year old boy needs to be a Marine in this day in age or be the one responsible for not stopping every bad thing from happening to him.



You don't have to be responsible. All I ask is you to be sensible in these kind of situations. Don't make excuses for him because he is 13. Why the fuck was he so afraid? Jeez you people need to grow some balls.



kresh said:


> It's detestable how people are saying it's partially his fault for not fighting back and stopping the attacker from doing it.  People on here think kids are Marines, immune to mental pressure.



It is partially his fault for not fighting back. Why must I sugarcoat the truth because you are delusional? Jeez... I don't know what kind of gullible cowards your parents raised you to be.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 19, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The kid got FOUR FUCKING YEARS? He should be locked up for 20 if not more!



The kid could very well be a psychopath so I would hope that they just don't let him on his way after he gets out, which they likely won't.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 19, 2013)

That 15 yr old deserves a beatdown, seriously cant believe the shit i just read


----------



## Bioness (Jul 19, 2013)

Masa said:


> Don't send the kid to prison, the little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will probably like it there...



I know it was a male who raped another male, but comments like this are very inappropriate.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 19, 2013)

αce said:


> Did he really need to slap him after raping him? Seems kind of excessive.






Anyway, this is fucked up. Like seriously fucked up.

EDIT: This is like something out of a movie. Like this is rape actually used as an attack to hurt the victim rather than just forced sex for the rapist's enjoyment. It's disgustingly malicious; I don't care if the kid is only 15- he deserves to have his wang cut off and shoved all the way up his ass before finally getting shot in the head until the magazine is empty.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 19, 2013)

> He replied: "Good, that's what you get for not having a good phone. I'm going to scar you for life."



It's a pity the sociopath is not going to be eternally locked up and instead just gets three years.


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 19, 2013)

lol at the phone excuse, he just wants to bone him


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

And the blame gets shifted to the victim, too, so that's fun!


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jul 19, 2013)

3 years? 

Heh.. I'm fine with 20 years, 30, or Castration. But 3 years? I bet its because he's 15. I hate that shit. 



dummy plug said:


> lol at the phone excuse, he just wants to bone him



This.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 19, 2013)

i dont see the problem about the age, there can be pretty big differences between a few year difference in how a kid is built


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2013)

αce said:


> Did he really need to slap him after raping him? Seems kind of excessive.


I think the rape was where it got excessive.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 19, 2013)

> When the boy replied he did not have a phone, he was told to go into the block of flats so he could be searched.
> 
> After taking him up stairs to the top floor, his attacker began saying "weird stuff" and grabbing him.
> 
> Telling him to "do it like a girl", the defendant ordered his victim to remove his boxer shorts and raped him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2013)

This kid needs at least ten years.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 19, 2013)

This is pretty sad.


----------



## RF (Jul 19, 2013)

Only 4 years ? :S


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

krory said:


> And the blame gets shifted to the victim, too, so that's fun!



Part of the blame.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 19, 2013)

Makes me wanna puke.
The disturbing part is the sexual sadism going on (Alongside the homosexual rape). It's really a double negative. I hope the victim can find strength and courage, and I hope the perpetrator finds a conscience. The really strong kind that gives you night terrors for the rest of your life, and turns you into a remorseful sheep.

Sadly, that would be a miracle, if people could simply experience the weight and gravity of their crimes. Fuck prison, we need some good ol' ludivico re-education.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jul 19, 2013)

Can't believe people are blaming the victim, even if just partially. It's not like he expected to get fucking raped for following him, he was scared and probably didn't know what to do.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 19, 2013)

BrokenBonds said:


> Can't believe people are blaming the victim, even if just partially. It's not like he expected to get fucking raped for following him, he was scared and probably didn't know what to do.



On a scale of 1-10 with how scared he was, he was a 10 according to police.


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Jul 19, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## rac585 (Jul 19, 2013)

kids are stupid and will always make stupid decisions based on stupid logic. butt still, i wonder if he really raped the kid for not having a good phone, or he just used that as an excuse to rape him anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Rac said:


> kids are stupid and will always make stupid decisions based on stupid logic. butt still, i wonder if he really raped the kid for not having a good phone, or he just used that as an excuse to rape him anyway.



I would say its both.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 19, 2013)

Terrible.  I hope the victim in question is receiving support.


----------



## Roman (Jul 19, 2013)

First page already has more victim shaming than usual by NF standards, which are already poor to begin with. This place has fallen.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 19, 2013)

how do you fall from rock bottom?


----------



## Roman (Jul 19, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> how do you fall from rock bottom?



You dig into the rock?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2013)

Raped boys get no sympathy. In before someone claims this will turn him gay.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 19, 2013)

I wonder if that rapist was just looking for someone to fuck and made up the excuse about the phone in order to not look more gay? 

It sucks about that kid, though i am surprised as to why he didn't fight back.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 19, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The kid got FOUR FUCKING YEARS? He should be locked up for 20 if not more!



he probably would if he raped a girl.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> he probably would if he raped a girl.


Rape doesn't carry super heavy sentences in most places.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Jul 19, 2013)

God, this is so pissing off.


----------



## Fran (Jul 19, 2013)

this is his parents fault for not buying him a good phone.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 19, 2013)

Lina Inverse said:


> why is it everytime I view the cafe in the morning I get news like this



I blame the Internet.


----------



## Mael (Jul 19, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I blame the Internet.



By Internet you mean ObamaJews right?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 19, 2013)

They should just kill the rapist. 4 years isn't enough, he's an evil little thug who will reoffend the moment he steps back into society.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 19, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I blame the Internet.





Mael said:


> By Internet you mean ObamaJews right?



**


----------



## hadou (Jul 19, 2013)

This is one of those threads where one thinks the story is not as fucked up as the title. But reading the article, it's even more fucked up than I thought.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 19, 2013)

My brother got on a bus with his friend one day, when someone approached them with a gun so he could steal their phones. The thief was lured in by my brother's friend's iPhone, so of course he took that one. When he tried to take my brother's phone, my brother just pulled out his $20 without contract/free with contract slide phone. The thief just sort of dismissed him, saying, "Just put it away." Kind of strange thinking that my brother could have ended up like this kid.

I'm guessing the attacker in this crime was also (until then) a latent homosexual. You don't rape a boy JUST because he had no phone to take. Probably tried to justify it to himself as well by saying the victim's acting effeminate now, so it's not gay, and there isn't much difference between boys and girls at that age, especially from behind.



Cygnus45 said:


> They were almost the same age...how on Earth did he let him...
> 
> I could see if it was a 20 year old and a 12 year old but this is stupid. He should have never followed him up the stairs, he should have stood his ground even if it meant getting his ass beat. At least he wouldn't be scarred for life.



I'm sure you already know that there are scrawny kids and kids that are bigger. The victim was probably a scrawny 13 year old, we all know one, the little white neighbor's kid who can't shut his mouth. The attacker could have been one of those kids who have a huge growth spurt in a year.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jul 19, 2013)

bloody hell.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 19, 2013)

> He was sentenced to four years detention after previously pleading guilty to two counts of rape at Inner London Crown Court.





> He replied: "Good, that's what you get for not having a good phone. I'm going to scar you for life."


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 19, 2013)

Clearly not many people have ever been bulled in this thread. Considering bullies or thief's  normally just want to steal something the victim thought he was just going to steal his launch money or something, not get raped. Also considering the fact the bully had a few years more years of puberty advantage, he was likely much larger, making the victim terrified of him.


----------



## SLB (Jul 19, 2013)

God... 15 years old?

How twisted is that? I very rarely try and justify or even understand why the aggressor did what he/she did... But this kid is beyond twisted. Raping someone else for not having a good phone? Psychopathic is a bit of a stretch, but that's my guess. 

Feel really sorry for that little boy. Considering the neglect of hygiene, it seems the depression is already running deep.

And 3 years? That kid should never be allowed back into society. 15 is old enough* to know that raping someone is wrong. Really wrong.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 19, 2013)

4 years detention? not prison?  Or am I missing something.


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 19, 2013)

Cygnus45 said:


> They were almost the same age...how on Earth did he let him...
> 
> I could see if it was a 20 year old and a 12 year old but this is stupid. He should have never followed him up the stairs, he should have stood his ground even if it meant getting his ass beat. At least he wouldn't be scarred for life.



Being the same age =/= being the same size, especially as teenagers.

For example, I was twice as big as my peers at 13/14.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 19, 2013)

London theres a reason that place ,no one should Ho live in.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 19, 2013)

Another disgusting article about rape.

Faith in humanity -92 quadrillion

Rape: Always fucking revolting


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 19, 2013)

Geez, when did Europe become so savage?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 19, 2013)

> This is horrible and no it's not the fault of the victim, he was bullied into going there and did'nt expect to be raped by some psycho





> He replied: "Good, that's what you get for not having a good phone. I'm going to scar you for life."



This dude is a psycho, poor kid. He's been scared and going to need therapy.


----------



## Toroxus (Jul 19, 2013)

The blaming of homosexuality in this thread was a surprise, even for me.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

"HOW DARE YOU TALK ABOUT SOMETHING RELEVANT. YOU SHOULD ALL BE ASHAMED

BRB, GONNA TOUCH LITTLE BOYS."


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 19, 2013)

This is like some domination shit, its beyond homo rape. its all sickening, but damn 15 and 13, not to mention you have the balls to say some fucked upp shit like that 

Kill the fucker, kill him now


----------



## sworder (Jul 19, 2013)

lol detention, the judicial system is a fucking joke

he should be thrown in prison and raped back, that would be justice


----------



## Toroxus (Jul 19, 2013)

I was going to make a point about blaming heteros for all the other rapes, but then I realized there was already another thread going on about just that.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

sworder said:


> lol detention, the judicial system is a fucking joke
> 
> he should be thrown in prison and raped back, that would be justice



Maybe that's what he _wants_.

Hell, I can see a few people already that would be willing to rape a fifteen year-old which is fucking sick, so that ain't much of a stretch.


----------



## sworder (Jul 19, 2013)

krory said:


> Maybe that's what he _wants_.
> 
> Hell, I can see a few people already that would be willing to rape a fifteen year-old which is fucking sick, so that ain't much of a stretch.



Not like I'm an expert, but he seems to get off on the fact that he ruins people's lives more than the actual sex act


----------



## Moeka (Jul 19, 2013)

poor boy ;<


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

sworder said:


> Not like I'm an expert, but he seems to get off on the fact that he ruins people's lives more than the actual sex act



Not the sex act, but it wouldn't be surprising if some latent masochists would attempt to take it out on those they perceive as individuals that are weaker than they in the hopes of being punished and ridiculed. The kid could be deranged enough that he's getting off on being admonished like this.

What would be _ultimately_ sad is if this behavior rubbed off on him in more ways than one and he keeps the age taste as he reaches his near-thirties and becomes someone who is, for whatever reason, allowed in a high school and sexually harasses boys in the locker room.

And meanwhile, some people are going to be more concerned with, "Oh great, now people are going to blame pedophilia/homosexuality for this and are going to complain if he 'turns gay' from this."


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Gunners said:


> They should just kill the rapist. 4 years isn't enough, he's an evil little thug who will reoffend the moment he steps back into society.



Really... now that is something stupid to say.

Despite 4 years not being enough, once he has served his sentence, he has done his time. It is quite stupid of you to assume he will reoffend and not give him the benefit of the doubt. He will need rehabilitation. 

That was an extremely emotional response. Have you by any chance been asked by, someone roughly around your age, to follow them to a place where your screams would not be heard and then sodomized for something trivial?


----------



## Toroxus (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Really... now that is something stupid to say.
> 
> Despite 4 years not being enough, once he has served his sentence, he has done his time. It is quite stupid of you to assume he will reoffend and not give him the benefit of the doubt. He will need rehabilitation.
> 
> That was an extremely emotional response. Have you by any chance been asked by, someone roughly around your age, to follow them to a place where your screams would not be heard and then sodomized for something trivial?



This. It's pretty hard to be "disgusted" and "appalled" by rape when in the next breath, you declare that it should be performed.  We invented the concept of "justice" so we didn't resort to barbaric punishments like that.

And P.S.: People who rape don't do it for sexual pleasure, they do it to dehumanize another person to feel better about themselves. Rape is just the sexual form of assault and battery, which is also done to make the attacker feel better about themselves.


----------



## NanashiSilver (Jul 19, 2013)

Fucking Flori- Wait... London?


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

Dupes gonna dupe.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 19, 2013)

Is it bad that I laughed while reading this?


----------



## αce (Jul 19, 2013)

> Is it bad that I laughed while reading this?



Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 19, 2013)

αce said:


> Yes. Yes it is.



I'm a terrible person.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

Could be worse.

You could be the rapist.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 19, 2013)

Good Lord, something is seriously wrong with that older one.. to say something like that and to think of raping a boy because he didn't have a phone.. I do hope the victim is receiving some support, this could scar him for life..


----------



## Tsuchi (Jul 19, 2013)

αce said:


> Did he really need to slap him after raping him? Seems kind of excessive.


Out of everything, that's the only thing you found excessive eh? 

Still that's a fucked up thing that happened to the kid, he's gonna have a hard time rebuilding his life


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 19, 2013)

krory said:


> Could be worse.
> 
> You could be the rapist.



Nah,
I just found the reason for the rape funny.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 19, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Is it bad that I laughed while reading this?



Yes because you find some disturbed maniac's reason for raping someone funny.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Really... now that is something stupid to say.
> 
> Despite 4 years not being enough, once he has served his sentence, he has done his time. It is quite stupid of you to assume he will reoffend and not give him the benefit of the doubt. He will need rehabilitation.
> 
> That was an extremely emotional response. Have you by any chance been asked by, someone roughly around your age, to follow them to a place where your screams would not be heard and then sodomized for something trivial?


Nope it wasn't a stupid thing to say. Pointing out that ''Once he has served his sentence, he has done his time'' is pointless as that's the very concept I'm against, someone doing their time means nothing when they are likely to reoffend. It's also not stupid of me to assume he will reoffend, not when he has displayed the traits of a psychopath. He raped someone because they didn't have a good enough phone and, in his own words, to scar them for life. Why would, or should, I give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Tsuchi (Jul 19, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Nah,
> I just found the reason for the rape funny.


The reason for the rape is a bit funny, but the rape itself isn't U_U


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Nope it wasn't a stupid thing to say. Pointing out that ''Once he has served his sentence, he has done his time'' is pointless as that's the very concept I'm against, someone doing their time means nothing when they are likely to reoffend.



So what is the point of serving time then? How will you know he will reoffend? You don't. WIth proper rehabilitation, I doubt he would do it again. I'll just use what some of the posters here have already stated, "K1d$ 4r3 $tupid". 

What do you suppose we do? Shall we lynch him? Stone him? Or sentence him to 4 life-terms?



Gunners said:


> It's also not stupid of me to assume he will reoffend, not when he has displayed the traits of a psychopath. He raped someone because they didn't have a good enough phone and, in his own words, to scar them for life. Why would, or should, I give him the benefit of the doubt.



You don't have to. Not like it matters as your opinion is wanted as the shit that must have stained the kids cock after he was done being a kid.


----------



## kandaron (Jul 19, 2013)

αce said:


> Yes. Yes it is.





krory said:


> Could be worse.
> 
> You could be the rapist.





Tranquil Fury said:


> Yes because you find some disturbed maniac's reason for raping someone funny.


Now, now, don't be too hard on him, he just found the article so shocking that he laughed as a defensive mechanism.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2013)

Come on, OP. He didn't deserve that. Fear makes people do ridiculous things.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Come on, OP. He didn't deserve that. Fear makes people do ridiculous things.



I never said he deserved it... 

Even I have my limits.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

So you just mean he had it coming.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

krory said:


> So you just mean he had it coming.



Rape? No.

Something else terrible? Yes.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

So it was warranted. Gotchya.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 19, 2013)

> So what is the point of serving time then? How will you know he will reoffend? You don't. WIth proper rehabilitation, I doubt he would do it again. I'll just use what some of the posters here have already stated, "K1d$ 4r3 $tupid".
> 
> What do you suppose we do? Shall we lynch him? Stone him? Or sentence him to 4 life-terms?


Purposes of sentencing that are relevant to your question are rehabilitation and protection of society. For those aspects saying that ''The defendant served his time'' with the belief that things should end there is stupid, as the time served does not mean they rehabilitate which consequentially means letting them out would be a failure to protect society. 

Saying ''Kids are stupid'' to excuse his actions _is stupid_, because his actions were not born out of stupidity, they were a result of his severely sadistic mindset. That particular mindset is not common place in children. 

I already proposed what I'd like done to the kid. If I had things my way he would be executed. 


> You don't have to. Not like it matters as your opinion is wanted as the shit that must have stained the kids cock after he was done being a kid.


Tactless.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 19, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Anyway, this is fucked up. Like seriously fucked up.
> 
> EDIT: This is like something out of a movie. Like this is rape actually used as an attack to hurt the victim rather than just forced sex for the rapist's enjoyment. It's disgustingly malicious; I don't care if the kid is only 15- he deserves to have his wang cut off and shoved all the way up his ass before finally getting shot in the head until the magazine is empty.



Rape is rarely if ever about sex.  It's well established that rapists get off on the sense of control and power they have over the victim.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 19, 2013)

Fucking psychopath. 



> I'm going to scar you for life



Dat bitch should be locked somewhere until his bones turn to dust.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2013)

^yeah proved what last poster on page six said.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

SVU got something right, look at that.


----------



## Madara103084 (Jul 19, 2013)

Fucking despicable and I'm glad you he is in jail. SMFH!


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 19, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Rape is rarely if ever about sex.  It's well established that rapists get off on the sense of control and power they have over the victim.



THANK YOU
Yes, this is absolutely the truth.

I don't what world Niku lives in


----------



## Melodie (Jul 19, 2013)

I saw this news earlier, and I am still disgusted. The phone excuse is pretty darn terrible too. Four years is too short for creatures like him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2013)

hardly any consequence to the little boy fucking rapist

where was his trial held, konoha court?


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 19, 2013)

Prick needs to get castrated with a rusty knife.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> hardly any consequence to the little boy fucking rapist
> 
> where was his trial held, konoha court?



Not a galactic ryoma big enough.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

krory said:


> So it was warranted. Gotchya.



Do you have anything relevant to say? Kid walked into that... literally. Go write an edgy blog to misdirect yourself from the obvious.



Gunners said:


> Purposes of sentencing that are relevant to your question are rehabilitation and protection of society. For those aspects saying that ''The defendant served his time'' with the belief that things should end there is stupid, as the time served does not mean they rehabilitate which consequentially means letting them out would be a failure to protect society.



You serve your time and through that process the prison system/psychiatrist should work at transforming the individual into a productive member of society. It is quite clear that just "serving time" is not good enough considering how USA deals with their criminals.



Gunners said:


> Saying ''Kids are stupid'' to excuse his actions _is stupid_, because his actions were not born out of stupidity, they were a result of his severely sadistic mindset. That particular mindset is not common place in children.



That little tidbit was a jab directed at someone else.



Gunners said:


> I already proposed what I'd like done to the kid. If I had things my way he would be executed.



You would execute him? Are you a fucking lunatic? He is a kid, albeit a possible psychopath. At that age, there is a greater chance of a successful rehabilitation. Had he been in his later years, I would have just given him a life term. You are talking about executing a 15 year old kid, I don't fucking care how much of an emotional/mental slap you may have felt, keep your subjective convictions burrowed int he recesses of whatever negative memory/emotion this may have sparked. Adults do worse shit than this on a regular basis, you hear it on a local level, but maturity makes a better case in a harsh conviction.



Gunners said:


> Tactless.





I just find it highly ironic and hypocritical of many of the posters in this thread. Some have tried to express worthless internet support for the victim. Other's have denounced the actions of the rapist and deemed the appropriate response for his twisted actions to be that of an even more twisted punishment. Has it struck none of you that the child may have had a horrible upbringing filled with his own sexual abuse? Or that he resides in a degrading or destructive household. So instead of trying to rehabilitate him, you people decide to hold the victim in your arms and then hypocritically eye the child an even worse fate to make yourself seem more relevant, important, validate your own existence, or just jump on the +reppin, NF Cafe bandwagon.

Tsk... tsk.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

ITT: "He PROBABLY deserved it... just saying. /kristenbellshrug"


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

krory said:


> ITT: "He PROBABLY deserved it... just saying. /kristenbellshrug"



I had no idea a shrug was a form of acknowledgment and/or a concur. .


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 19, 2013)

The victim deserved it because he was young enough to not keep his head in a dangerous situation!



Cygnus45 said:


> They were almost the same age...how on Earth did he let him...
> 
> I could see if it was a 20 year old and a 12 year old but this is stupid. He should have never followed him up the stairs, he should have stood his ground even if it meant getting his ass beat. At least he wouldn't be scarred for life.



They were in their early teens. A thirteen-year-old can be significantly smaller than a fourteen-year-old, and vice versa. It all depends on how fast the kids grow up. The age argument is usually bullshit anyway. Just because someone is close in age to an attacker, it doesn't mean they are capable of protecting themselves against said attacker. 

Or were you such a badass at 13 that you could beat up every kid on the block regardless of their size and stature?



Ayanli said:


> *You would execute him? Are you a fucking lunatic? *He is a kid, albeit a possible psychopath. At that age, there is a greater chance of a successful rehabilitation. Had he been in his later years, I would have just given him a life term. You are talking about executing a 15 year old kid, I don't fucking care how much of an emotional/mental slap you may have felt, keep your subjective convictions burrowed int he recesses of whatever negative memory/emotion this may have sparked. Adults do worse shit than this on a regular basis, you hear it on a local level, but maturity makes a better case in a harsh conviction.
> 
> I just find it highly ironic and hypocritical of many of the posters in this thread. Some have tried to express worthless internet support for the victim. Other's have denounced the actions of the rapist and deemed the appropriate response for his twisted actions to be that of an even more twisted punishment. *Has it struck none of you that the child may have had a horrible upbringing filled with his own sexual abuse? Or that he resides in a degrading or destructive household. *So instead of trying to rehabilitate him, you people decide to hold the victim in your arms and then hypocritically eye the child an even worse fate to make yourself seem more relevant, important, validate your own existence, or just jump on the +reppin, NF Cafe bandwagon.
> 
> Tsk... tsk.



All the more reason to kill this kid.

Because sexual abuse only breeds more sexual abuse, literally.


(PS - For many people, rape is worse than death.)


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

Well at least we only had a couple people saying the kid deserved it.

And at least the resident p*d*p**** defender didn't try to rationalize it.

...oh wait.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The victim deserved it because he was young enough to not keep his head in a dangerous situation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. He should have stood his ground in a public setting. How much worse of a punishment could he have been dealt in a public setting, rather than a secluded area.

Maybe I should do everything I am told to do because I am young and afraid. Oh... that makes so much sense.

I am honestly curious as to how sheltered you people will rise your children to be.




PikaCheeka said:


> All the more reason to kill this kid.
> 
> Because sexual abuse only breeds more sexual abuse, literally.
> 
> (PS - For many people, rape is worse than death.)



Everyone deserves a second chance to diminish the scope of their wrong doings. I like how we should kill him incase he were to do something like this again.
Cuz he will always be guilty of everything.

LET US UNITE AND CASTRATE HIM SO THAT HE MAY NEVER DO SOMETHING THAT HE MIGHT NEVER DO.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> No. He should have stood his ground in a public setting. How much worse of a punishment could he have been dealt in a public setting, rather than a secluded area.
> 
> Maybe I should do everything I am told to do because I am young and afraid. Oh... that makes so much sense.
> 
> I am honestly curious as to how sheltered you people will rise your children.



Your edgy hipster contrarian badass levels are over the top now. You're on fire, kid.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> No. He should have stood his ground in a public setting. How much worse of a punishment could he have been dealt in a public setting, rather than a secluded area.
> 
> Maybe I should do everything I am told to do because I am young and afraid. Oh... that makes so much sense.
> 
> I am honestly curious as to how sheltered you people will rise your children to be.




Seriously OP, get over yourself. This routine impresses no one.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2013)

armchair philosophers best philosophers 

"yeah man why were the passengers during 9/11 such pussies? it was only boxcutters! i would have cartwheel kicked them out of their hands and landed the plane safely myself...in a strip club where we'd all party after and glasses toasted to my heroic deeds "


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Your edgy hipster contrarian badass levels are over the top now. You're on fire, kid.



Thank you.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Seriously OP, get over yourself. This routine impresses no one.



I could try harder, Sir.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> armchair philosophers best philosophers
> 
> "yeah man why were the passengers during 9/11 such pussies? it was only boxcutters! i would have cartwheel kicked them out of their hands and landed the plane safely myself...in a strip club where we'd all party after and glasses toasted to my heroic deeds "



Oh oh oh.

This makes me think of those, "I'd totally survive a zombie apocalypse. I've seen every George A. Romero movie, read every Walking Dead comic, played every Resident Evil game _and_ I own a katana and my father's in the CIA so I totally have guns" folks.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

You've got nothing more significant to say so you resort to hyperboles to make your non-existant point.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jul 19, 2013)

What a cruel world.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> You've got nothing more significant to say so you resort to hyperboles to make your non-existant point.


Okay, first off the correct way to say it would be: 



> You've got nothing more significant to say so you resort to *hyperbole *to make your *nonexistent* point.


Don't make your point worse by abusing the English language. Second of all, you're the one acting like everyone is just doing the band wagon thing because they don't agree with you victim blaming a child for not expecting to get raped by another boy who had tried to rob him. 

Robbery is a pretty far cry from rape. It's not as if he had reason to expect it. And the kid was scared and probably thought in cooperating he would be let go.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 19, 2013)

... why ... this stuff shouldn't happen in real life.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> You've got nothing more significant to say so you resort to hyperboles to make your non-existant point.



I hope you realize how stupid that sounds, especially because what WAD and krory made perfect sense.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay, first off the correct way to say it would be:
> 
> Don't make your point worse by abusing the English language. Second of all, you're the one acting like everyone is just doing the band wagon thing because they don't agree with you victim blaming a child for not expecting to get raped by another boy who had tried to rob him.
> 
> Robbery is a pretty far cry from rape. It's not as if he had reason to expect it. And the kid was scared and probably thought in cooperating he would be let go.



I wll tray ta bee marre AttAntive n3xt t1me and t4ke Chrome's iondication of sbellinq mistake' s' m0re seri0usly... just so that you could not make an unessary "chck out ur engrsish" point/ 

He shouldn't have heeded the thug's request for a tea party in a secluded area. That is all I am saying.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

IE, he had it coming.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2013)

sure, he might have only been stabbed and killed instead


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> sure, he might have only been stabbed and killed instead



Better it be in public instead of somewhere more secluded.


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Jul 19, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Seriously OP, get over yourself. This routine impresses no one.






WAD said:


> armchair philosophers best philosophers
> 
> "yeah man why were the passengers during 9/11 such pussies? it was only boxcutters! i would have cartwheel kicked them out of their hands and landed the plane safely myself...in a strip club where we'd all party after and glasses toasted to my heroic deeds "





krory said:


> Oh oh oh.
> 
> This makes me think of those, "I'd totally survive a zombie apocalypse. I've seen every George A. Romero movie, read every Walking Dead comic, played every Resident Evil game _and_ I own a katana and my father's in the CIA so I totally have guns" folks.





WAD said:


> sure, he might have only been stabbed and killed instead



What the fuck is going on here?




This thread lol


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 19, 2013)

> Are you kidding me? A 12 year old scared out of his mind is going to defend himself and not break down and cry?
> 
> What kind of kids do you think are in our society? A bunch of mini-Marines ready for combat? No, no one should be trying to blame this kid at all. He was only 12 and was easily taken advantage of. It's sick that anyone would try to tell this kid how he should have reacted despite him being just a kid.
> 
> Guess every 12 year old boy needs to be a Marine in this day in age or be the one responsible for not stopping every bad thing from happening to him.



Are _YOU_ kidding me? He's basically a young man, not a feeble 5 year old. by that age his balls should have dropped and he should be more than capable of critical thinking and awareness of his surroundings. It should have clicked in his head "yeah, uh, i'm just gonna walk in the other direction". 

I don't know how you were raised, but I knew since the 1st grade not to talk to strangers. And I certainly wasn't intimidated by some guy my own age and size demanding things I own. "Herp a derp, I'm just gonna follow this guy up a flight of stairs who I just met".



HighLevelPlayer said:


> I'm sure you already know that there are scrawny kids and kids that are bigger. The victim was probably a scrawny 13 year old, we all know one, the little white neighbor's kid who can't shut his mouth. The attacker could have been one of those kids who have a huge growth spurt in a year.



Well, if that were the case he should have run. Bigger/growth spurt kids are usually all bulk and no speed. It was a difference of _2 years_.

And what part of they were in a PUBLIC setting don't you people get?



> Clearly not many people have ever been bulled in this thread. Considering bullies or thief's normally just want to steal something the victim thought he was just going to steal his launch money or something, not get raped. Also considering the fact the bully had a few years more years of puberty advantage, he was likely much larger, making the victim terrified of him.



He. Shouldn't. Have. Followed. Him. He didn't grab him by the shirt and drag him anywhere.



> Or were you such a badass at 13 that you could beat up every kid on the block regardless of their size and stature?



Maybe, maybe not. I was an orange belt in karate.

What was true about me when I was 13 was that if some kid on the block stole something from me who was the same age, my parents would have beat my ass when I got home. That never happened because I knew to stand my ground. 



> I am honestly curious as to how sheltered you people will rise your children to be.



Something like this perhaps...?


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Cygnus45 said:


> -snip-



It seems your parents raised you well. I am glad you are not allergic to common sense or use age as a detractor. It is unfortunate everyone else in this thread seems to be.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2013)

yea cuz people, especially ones who havent matured, are totally capable of rational thought in a state of fear


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> yea cuz people, especially ones who havent matured, are totally capable of rational thought in a state of fear



They are capable.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli is treating him like the UAE treats their rape victims.

"WELP, MAYBE YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE LET IT HAPPEN. Here, have some jail time to think about what you did."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Everyone deserves a second chance to diminish the scope of their wrong doings. I like how we should kill him incase he were to do something like this again.
> Cuz he will always be guilty of everything.
> 
> LET US UNITE AND CASTRATE HIM SO THAT HE MAY NEVER DO SOMETHING THAT HE MIGHT NEVER DO.





> He was sentenced to four years detention after previously pleading guilty to two counts of rape at Inner London Crown Court.


So dark and edgy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2013)

krory said:


> Ayanli is treating him like the UAE treats their rape victims.
> 
> "WELP, MAYBE YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE LET IT HAPPEN. Here, have some jail time to think about what you did."


Pretty much. 

All that's left is to throw the little boy in jail for prostitution.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

krory said:


> Ayanli is treating him like the UAE treats their rape victims.
> 
> "WELP, MAYBE YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE LET IT HAPPEN. Here, have some jail time to think about what you did."





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> All that's left is to throw the little boy in jail for prostitution.



So were the women asked, in a public setting, to follow them to their hotel rooms despite knowing what ill intents the stranger had planned?  If so, then yes, I am saying that. 

You know, you could give a rebuttal instead of associating me with these exaggerated scenarios and claims.

Do you always talk out of your ass?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So dark and edgy.


Psycho rapist deserve castration


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So dark and edgy.



I had no idea that when I said everyone that I meant JUST the convicted.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> So were the women asked, in a public setting, to follow them to their hotel rooms despite knowing what ill intents the stranger had planned?  If so, then yes, I am saying that.



First off you're expecting this kid to think like an adult. Second even if woman followed the guy I still wouldn't say she had a part in the rape because she's not wanting to be raped. She's not asking for it, because asking for it implies it's not rape at all or that she's somehow at fault. 



> You know, you could give a rebuttal instead of associating me with these exaggerated scenarios and claims.



People have given you several, you choose to put a gif of someone shrugging up instead of addressing them. Why should we waste more of our time. 



> Do you always talk out of your ass?


I suppose this last part is meant for you. 

You came into this thread thinking you were going to make dark and edgy comments about a boy being raped and when shit went sour you're trying to act like it's no big deal.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> I had no idea that when I said *everyone* that I meant JUST the convicted.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 19, 2013)

How the fuck has the victem been raped? I'm pretty sure if he struggled this wouldn't have happened


----------



## Bioness (Jul 19, 2013)

Gunners advocating the death of a teenager.

Krory spamming a thread about underage sex.

Victim blaming.

Must be Tuesday in the The NF Caf?.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2013)

but it's friday

my mind is incapable of understanding that quip


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jul 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> How the fuck has the victem been raped? I'm pretty sure if he struggled this wouldn't have happened



No, it'll be worse. He would've probably been dragged, beaten, raped and then killed.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> First off you're expecting this kid to think like an adult. Second even if woman followed the guy I still wouldn't say she had a part in the rape because she's not wanting to be raped. She's not asking for it, because asking for it implies it's not rape at all or that she's somehow at fault.



So are you saying that a young individual requires the maturity of an adult to say no to a stranger asking to be followed? 

I never said he was asking to get raped.




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People have given you several, you choose to put a gif of someone shrugging up instead of addressing them. Why should we waste more of our time.



I used the gif twice. The first time was when krory basically accused my post of being a "He deserved it post", which it wasn't. So I gave him a whatever shrug. There was no need to dignify that with a response because it was quite clear those were not my intentions. Again... WTF are you talking about.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You came into this thread thinking you were going to make *dark and edgy* comments about a boy being raped and when shit went sour you're trying to act like it's no big deal.



What the fuck does that even mean?

How did it go sour for me?

My stance hasn't changed so I don't see how it did.

Again, WTF are you even talking about.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 19, 2013)

I'll never be able to understand ppl who believe its the victims fault that they were raped


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> So are you saying that a young individual requires the maturity of an adult to say no to a stranger asking to be followed?
> 
> I never said he was asking to get raped.


And yet you say it's partially his fault. 

When we claim he could have been stabbed on the street all you could say was "better on the street than somewhere secluded." 

Seriously what kind of dumb shit is this? 



> I used the gif twice. The first time was when krory basically accused my post of being a "He deserved it post", which it wasn't. So I gave him a whatever shrug. There was no need to dignify that with a response because it was quite clear those were not my intentions. Again... WTF are you talking about.



So instead of saying that you weren't doing something, you shrugged and implied that you were saying he deserved it. So now you seem to think he deserved it but you're too cowardly to say? Got it. 




> What the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> How did it go sour for me?
> 
> ...


You don't know what dark and edgy means?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jul 19, 2013)

The kid was scared. Not difficult to understand, Ayanli.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> How the fuck has the victem been raped?



Oh...many ways...



WAD said:


> but it's friday
> 
> my mind is incapable of understanding that quip



It's a reference when something that is suppose to be a big deal is reduced to a common occurrence or or entirely forgettable by next week.



It is also stated rather plainly in Buffy the Vampire Slayer, though that was more of a "breaking the fourth" wall statement as Buffy the Vampire Slayer aired on Tuesdays.

*Buffy:* Dawn's in trouble. Must be Tuesday.



The Prodigy said:


> I'll never be able to understand ppl who believe its the victims fault that they were raped



Well the victim did willing go to the top floor of a flat after being told he was going to be searched by some random 14 year old. It was after he went to the top floor did the "weird" stuff begin, and then ultimately the rape. So in this scenario it is understandable as he did put himself in that situation.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Oh...many ways...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this thread is perfectly awful, you've brought Buffy into it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2013)

oh i see 

if only it was actually Tuesday tho


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> I had no idea that when I said everyone that I meant JUST the convicted.





Ayanli said:


> Everyone deserves a second chance to diminish the scope of their wrong doings. I like how we should kill *him incase he were to do something like this again.*
> *Cuz he will always be guilty* of everything.
> 
> LET US UNITE AND CASTRATE HIM SO THAT *HE MAY NEVER DO SOMETHING THAT HE MIGHT NEVER DO.*


Really though.
What's wrong with you?


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And yet you say it's partially his fault.
> 
> When we claim he could have been stabbed on the street all you could say was "better on the street than somewhere secluded."



He should not have followed him. He should have stood his ground.

Observers would be able to help in a public setting. In a secluded area, he would have just bled to death... alone. Why is so hard for you to grasp?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So instead of saying that you weren't doing something, you shrugged and implied that you were saying he deserved it. So now you seem to think he deserved it but you're too cowardly to say? Got it.



Did you trip and fall on your head when you came to this conclusion? 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You don't know what dark and edgy means?



I must not if several people have called opinion that.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

Bioness blaming rape victim to seem even edgier. Must be a Tuesday.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Really though.
> What's wrong with you?



That was directed at Gunners response. I thought he wanted him dead because just because of "this" incident. It was foolish of me to assume that.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

krory said:


> Bioness blaming rape victim to seem even edgier. Must be a Tuesday.



I find it highly ironic that you, of all people, continue to call people edgy.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 19, 2013)

NanashiSilver said:


> Fucking Flori- Wait... London?



This floridian is going


----------



## Bioness (Jul 19, 2013)

krory said:


> Bioness blaming rape victim to seem even edgier. Must be a Tuesday.



I'm not trying to create any appearance, I'm looking at it in an objective way. Had he been pulled or drag or overpowered then no necessary fault of his own except for being at the wrong place. But in this situation he put himself in that wrong place, that doesn't mean he deserves what happened. There were certainly many ways he could have escaped or prevented it before being placed in a location which made those option not viable.


----------



## Shaz (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli pls stfu. 























































Thank you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2013)

fuck now im thinking of some polo looking adolescent saying something perverted innuendo in a posh accent like "im going to eat your crumpets with no tea ol' chap"


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Ayanli pls stfu.
> 
> Thank you.


 
Whose dick did you hop off to walk all the way to your keyboard to type that?


----------



## Shaz (Jul 19, 2013)

Your mom's bro.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Your mom's bro.



Ouch!!!

**



Bioness said:


> I'm not trying to create any appearance, I'm looking at it in an objective way. Had he been pulled or drag or overpowered then no necessary fault of his own except for being at the wrong place. But in this situation he put himself in that wrong place, that doesn't mean he deserves what happened. There were certainly many ways he could have escaped or prevented it before being placed in a location which made those option not viable.



+ 1


----------



## Shaz (Jul 19, 2013)

cry some moaar.









k done here, cya


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jul 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> fuck now im thinking of some polo looking adolescent saying something perverted innuendo in a posh accent like "im going to eat your crumpets with no tea ol' chap"



It was probably a bit more like "I fink I'm gonna eat ya crumpets wiv no tea, innit bruv."


----------



## Daxter (Jul 19, 2013)

I can't even believe this thread.

It's like no one remembers what it's like to be a 13 year old kid. The attacker was a serial delinquent. We don't know what he said or did, or how he might have threatened the younger, but he obviously scared and pressured him into doing as he said and the 13 year old probably hoped it'd be over and done with and soon again be left alone. Not that the victim was necessarily bullied, but anyone who has been bullied by peers will understand age plays no part in mental pressure and intimidation. 

Not to mention, we know what neither of these kids look like. In my middle school classes there were kids still under 5 feet and others who were pushing 6. Furthermore, a lot of kids go through huge growth spurts between 12-15. 2 or 3 years can make a crazy difference in size in favour of the senior.

He did not deserve what happened, and it probably never even crossed his mind as a possibility. He probably hoped it'd be a quick duffing up and he could leave without angering the older boy. There are too many possibilities, no, likelihoods, and expecting a kid, not to mention a kid under pressure to make decisions we only come up with in hindsight is ludicrous.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jul 19, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I can't even believe this thread.
> 
> It's like no one remembers what it's like to be a 13 year old kid. The attacker was a serial delinquent. We don't know what he said or did, or how he might have threatened the younger, but he obviously scared and pressured him into doing as he said and the 13 year old probably hoped it'd be over and done with and soon again be left alone. Not that the victim was necessarily bullied, but anyone who has been bullied by peers will understand age plays no part in mental pressure and intimidation.
> 
> ...



Ayanli is just being a tough guy on the internet. He's probably a 4 foot dude with a lisp and afraid of his own shadow. Either that, or he's fucking retarded to expect a fight back as though every kid is a born fearless fighter.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> Ayanli is just being a tough guy on the internet. He's probably a 4 foot dude with a lisp and afraid of his own shadow. Either that, or he's fucking retarded to expect a fight back as though every kid is a born fearless fighter.



Better than his story of how he's a cripple who was paralyzed from being raped so hard which would have clearly been his own fault.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> Ayanli is just being a tough guy on the internet. He's probably a 4 foot dude with a lisp and afraid of his own shadow. Either that, or he's fucking retarded to expect a fight back as though every kid is a born fearless fighter.



I don't really know how I am acting like a tough guy. If it is because I shared an opinion that I was well aware of would induce backlash, then by all mean I am a tough guy. Here is further proof v.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Seriously OP, get over yourself. This routine impresses no one.




I'm actually 6 feet, but I do have a small lisp, but why would someone be less tough with a lisp and a smaller stature. BTW, I don't want to hear about "fear" from the dude who believes that the government is directly spying on his emails and is prolly out to get him. The same dude who spewed shit about how depressed he was and how much trouble he must have been in by the government. The same individual who was afraid to be living where he was and believing he was in danger after the beheading of the British soldier by the two radicals.





krory said:


> Better than his story of how he's a cripple who was paralyzed from being raped so hard which would have clearly been his own fault.



That was kinda weak. Dunno where that came from, but if you want to continue taking a shit on your keyboard, then by all means continue.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 19, 2013)

Toroxus said:


> There are only two things that make this situation worse:
> #1: In society, the boy felt ashamed and tried to hide it instead of seeking help.
> #2: In society, many people feel that a male being raped is a sign of weakness on the male's part, and that that weakness means that rape is deserved.



Dave expresses his commentary on male rape That boy was very brave telling what happened to him

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLWlBgj0uOc[/YOUTUBE]

"There is no hot line for us."


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> I don't really know how I am acting like a tough guy. If it is because I shared an opinion that I was well aware of would induce backlash, then by all mean I am a tough guy. Here is further proof v.
> 
> 
> I'm actually 6 feet, but I do have a small lisp, but why would someone be less tough with a lisp and a smaller stature. BTW, I don't want to hear about "fear" from the dude who believes that the government is directly spying on his emails and is prolly out to get him. The same dude who spewed shit about how depressed he was and how much trouble he must have been in. The same individual who was afraid to be living where he was and believing he was in danger after the beheading of the British soldier by the two radicals.



The combined military, political, legal and social power of a superpower and the country where I live as well as all their allies. Yeah, totally not scary if they're really out to get you. You are either too fucking retarded to not understand that kind of power or you're probably a demi god answering only to a higher power.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> The combined military, political, legal and social power of a superpower and the country where I live as well as all their allies. Yeah, totally not scary if they're really out to get you. You are either too fucking retarded to not understand that kind of power or you're probably a demi god answering to only to a higher power.



The posts in question were posted before the NSA scandal leaks, meaning you had no idea that this network spread so far. 

Why would they be out to get you. Maybe...maybe you also believe the boogeyman is out to get you as well for jaywalking in front of a government building.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 19, 2013)

The kid is 13 and hes in London,he's threatened and bullied afterwards because he was raped, do you people know how fuck up is London in some areas. I know from personal experiences, it's a dangerous place. People don't feel safe, hence why  streets is so quite after dark


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> That was directed at Gunners response. I thought he wanted him dead because just because of "this" incident. It was foolish of me to assume that.



Okay then.


Ayanli said:


> I'm actually 6 feet, but I do have a small lisp, but why would someone be less tough with  *a smaller stature*.



Weight classes matter.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> What?
> 
> Either way, you're a moron if a threatening government doesn't scare you. You're like an infant staring at a tank, not even realising what kind of damage it might do to you. That's how stupid you're looking right about now.



I never implied that a threatening government doesn't scare me. Just because you place the word, threatening, before government in all your sentences, doesn't make it so.



♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> Because you little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), the government gets confused from time to time because they have retards working for them who spend way too much time thinking about everyone trying to kill them or manipulate them in some way as though ordinary people have nothing better to do. Some of these nutcases really do believe the people's actions and thoughts perpetually revolve around everything they do. It's not as though governments are fallible and it's not as though they haven't arrested or killed people by complete mistake and incompetence.



Thanks you stating what a modern day government looks like.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Weight classes matter.



In professional fights, yes, but not so much outside of it.


----------



## Freya Graffham (Jul 19, 2013)

Toroxus said:


> There are only two things that make this situation worse:
> #1: In society, the boy felt ashamed and tried to hide it instead of seeking help.
> #2: In society, many people feel that a male being raped is a sign of weakness on the male's part, and that that weakness means that rape is deserved.



Says the one who wants to have sex with prepubescent boys.

Maybe if somebody posted a news article about a feet crazed guy raping a 16 year old girl in this thread we would be able to see Mael in action as well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2013)

Freya Graffham said:


> Says the one who wants to have sex with prepubescent boys.
> 
> Maybe if somebody posted a news article about a feet crazed guy raping a 16 year old girl in this thread we would be able to see Mael in action as well.


Wait Toro wants to fuck kids? 

And you know a lot for someone with a single post. Dupe.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> Because you little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".),



And to think, you were doing so well...

**


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, this thread spiralled out of control.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wait Toro wants to fuck kids?
> 
> And you know a lot for someone with a single post. Dupe.



Only molestation, really.

And that almost sounds like it would be _my_ dupe.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> In professional fights, yes, but not so much outside of it.


The logic that it's used in only professional fights because it only matters there is stupid.
You'd be like a person who thinks he can take on a bear just because he has a katana. 
Here's a Hint: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



You can't the bear murders you.



Weight class is used in professional fights  because IT MATTERS that much not because it only matters in professional fights.
I'm not going to bet that a 100 pound man can take on a 220 pound man.
With a gap of two years from 13-15 the weight gap could easily be 50+ pounds with the 15 year old having more muscle development and growth to top it off.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2013)

weight r u saying wait doesn't matter 

m8

have u ever 

been in a physical altercation like ever


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2013)

ah naruto'd


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jul 19, 2013)

krory said:


> And to think, you were doing so well...
> 
> **



How else should I respond to a guy who's unfraid of governments? He might be Superman, but I am just a normal human being with no combat experience let alone military experience. Besides, it wouldn't matter what kind of experience I had. I could've been Bruce Fucking Lee with Einstein's brain power and still stand no chance in hell. Dealing with the government isn't like dealing with a morning chat show host being a bit of a bimbo when addressing you. It's a serious threat that no single person can cope with. They have limitless resources in terms of money, software, hardware, and options. They have millions of highly intelligent men and women working for them. They can define perception to the extent that they can turn demons into angels and angels into demons and dummy people will believe them. No ordinary person can stand against that kind of threat. It makes perfect sense to be afraid. You'd need something seriously wrong with you if you weren't afraid: either you're too stupid to understand danger or your amygdala is useless.

The only thing you can do is survive and express you are no threat to them or any of their friends and hope they forgive you. Doesn't mean I'll suddenly become a submissive little man either. I am still going to express my opinions as it's all well within my basic human rights.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 19, 2013)

Freya Graffham said:


> Says the one who wants to have sex with prepubescent boys.
> 
> Maybe if somebody posted a news article about a feet crazed guy raping a 16 year old girl in this thread we would be able to see Mael in action as well.



Dupes alerts tingling like a shrivelled scrotum.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> How else should I respond to a guy who's unfraid of governments? He might be Superman, but I am just a normal human being with no combat experience let alone military experience. Besides, it wouldn't matter what kind of experience I had. I could've been Bruce Fucking Lee with Einstein's brain power and still stand no chance in hell. Dealing with the government isn't like dealing with a morning chat show host being a bit of a bimbo when addressing you. It's a serious threat that no single person can cope with. They have limitless resources in terms of money, software, hardware, and options. They have millions of highly intelligent men and women working for them. They can define perception to the extent that they can turn demons into angels and angels into demons and dummy people will believe them. No ordinary person can stand against that kind of threat. It makes perfect sense to be afraid. You'd need something seriously wrong with you if you weren't afraid: either you're too stupid to understand danger or your amygdala is useless.



Why don't you and KidTony go hang out with Alex Jones or something. This thread isn't even about that.


----------



## Vermin (Jul 19, 2013)

this thread has more replies then it should...


----------



## kandaron (Jul 19, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> How else should I respond to a guy who's unfraid of governments? He might be Superman, but I am just a normal human being with no combat experience let alone military experience. Besides, it wouldn't matter what kind of experience I had. I could've been Bruce Fucking Lee with Einstein's brain power and still stand no chance in hell. Dealing with the government isn't like dealing with a morning chat show host being a bit of a bimbo when addressing you. It's a serious threat that no single person can cope with. They have limitless resources in terms of money, software, hardware, and options. They have millions of highly intelligent men and women working for them. They can define perception to the extent that they can turn demons into angels and angels into demons and dummy people will believe them. No ordinary person can stand against that kind of threat. It makes perfect sense to be afraid. You'd need something seriously wrong with you if you weren't afraid: either you're too stupid to understand danger or your amygdala is useless.


Anarchism, man, anarchism is the way.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Okay then.
> 
> 
> Weight classes matter.



The discussion was about height, hence why I said stature.

stat?ure  
/ˈstaCHər/
Noun
A person's natural height: "she was small in stature".
Importance or reputation gained by ability or achievement: "an architect of international stature".

Second, you brought up weight for some odd reason.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> The logic that it's used in only professional fights because it only matters there is stupid.
> You'd be like a person who thinks he can take on a bear just because he has a katana.
> Here's a Hint:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I was thinking more along 25 -50 pounds, hence why I said, "NOT SO MUCH". A 150 pound guy could have been a boxer or regularly engaged in manual labour. While the 200 pound cough potato. Why you brought up a bear, and a weight difference of 120 pounds is beyond me. Second, the stature, then eventual misdirection to the weight discussion spawned from Aizen's accusation that I could not be tough because of my supposed 4 feet stature. You assumed wrong this time. Where did that even come from? It had nothing to with the rape case.



WAD said:


> weight r u saying wait doesn't matter
> 
> m8
> 
> ...



You completely lack any ready comprehension. I said nothing of that sort. Read above... if you will actually grasp the content this time...



♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> How else should I respond to a guy who's unfraid of governments? He might be Superman, but I am just a normal human being with no combat experience let alone military experience. Besides, it wouldn't matter what kind of experience I had. I could've been Bruce Fucking Lee with Einstein's brain power and still stand no chance in hell. Dealing with the government isn't like dealing with a morning chat show host being a bit of a bimbo when addressing you. It's a serious threat that no single person can cope with. They have limitless resources in terms of money, software, hardware, and options. They have millions of highly intelligent men and women working for them. They can define perception to the extent that they can turn demons into angels and angels into demons and dummy people will believe them. No ordinary person can stand against that kind of threat. It makes perfect sense to be afraid. You'd need something seriously wrong with you if you weren't afraid: either you're too stupid to understand danger or your amygdala is useless.
> 
> The only thing you can do is survive and express you are no threat to them or any of their friends and hope they forgive you. Doesn't mean I'll suddenly become a submissive little man either. I am still going to express my opinions as it's all well within my basic human rights.




You are batshit crazy.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> The discussion was about height, hence why I said stature.
> 
> stat?ure
> /ˈstaCHər/
> ...



See, this is why you also don't understand why that 13 year old was afraid of his rapist. You have never been in such a situation. You're an ignorant little boy wrapped in cotton wool.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> See, this is why you also don't understand why that 13 year old was afraid of his rapist. You have never been in such a situation. You're an ignorant little boy wrapped in cotton wool.



Who is to say I haven't? Your assumptions do you no good, but it is quite funny to be called ignorant  by the likes of you.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Who is to say I haven't? Your assumptions do you no good



I guess they fucked out your brain. 



> but it is quite funny to be called ignorant  by the likes of you.



Ironic. Are you not one of the many who continually claim Muslims are targeted by Americans and sent to places like Abu Grave and Gitmo without being charged? And numerous other bullshit stuff about Muslims. And you know ZERO about me. In other words, you are IGNORANT about everything to do with me, other than whatever I've stated on these forums.

Considering what I've written above, I wonder how you came to conclusion that the US can't possibly be after me?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Well, this thread spiralled out of control.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> I guess they fucked out your brain.


Are you victim shaming now?



♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> Ironic. Are you not one of the many who continually claim Muslims are targeted by Americans and sent to places like Abu Grave and Gitmo without being charged?



No. Now you are just fabricating lies to make a point I know does not exist.



♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> And numerous other bullshit stuff about Muslims.



You mean correct you when you say stuff like all Muslims are out to get us?



♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> And you know ZERO about me. In other words, you are IGNORANT about everything to do with me, other than whatever I've stated on these forums.



Thank you, Captain Obvious. My remarks about you consisted just of the contents of your post. 



♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> Considering what I've written above, I wonder how you came to conclusion that the US can't possibly be after me?



Oh for the love of God...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> The discussion was about height, hence why I said stature.
> 
> stat?ure
> /ˈstaCHər/
> ...



syn?o?nym  (sn-nm)
n.
1. A word having the same or nearly the same meaning as another word or other words in a language.
2. A word or an expression that serves as a figurative or symbolic substitute for another.
3. Biology A scientific name of an organism or of a taxonomic group that has been superseded by another name at the same rank.
[Middle English sinonyme, from Old French synonyme, from Latin synnymum, from Greek sunnumon, from neuter of sunnumos, synonymous; see synonymous.]
syno?nymic, syno?nymi?cal adj.
syno?nymi?ty n.
stat?ure  

/ˈstaCHər/
Noun

    A person's natural height: "she was small in stature".
    Importance or reputation gained by ability or achievement: "an architect of international stature".

Synonyms
height - size - figure


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> syn?o?nym  (sn-nm)
> n.
> 1. A word having the same or nearly the same meaning as another word or other words in a language.
> 2. A word or an expression that serves as a figurative or symbolic substitute for another.
> ...





♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> *Ayanli is just being a tough guy on the internet. *He's probably a* 4 foot dude *with a lisp and afraid of his own shadow. Either that, or he's fucking retarded to expect a fight back as though every kid is a born fearless fighter.





Ayanli said:


> *I'm actually 6 feet, *but I do have a small lisp, but why would someone be less tough with a lisp *and a smaller stature.*




Height... the entire discussion was about height, as evident by the bolding. Why you instead decided to bring size and/or figure into the discussion is beyond me.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

krory said:


> I think him and Ayanli are in a competition to see who can say the stupidest shit, but he's just gone so far off the reservation that I'm almost ready to agree with Ayanli that the kid deserved it.



There you go again, stating that I said the kid deserved it. Either you have clearly been absent-minded, completely devoid of your own opinion, or a dipshit trying to be a third, social justice warrior blogger/poster smashing away at his keyboard for any chance at being significant. How about you stop jerking yourself and trying to get off at your "edgy posts" and try harder...at pretty much everything really.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 19, 2013)

I think I lost 20 IQ points reading this thread...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Are you victim shaming now?



*Tough guy on the internet shaming.



> No. Now you are just fabricating lies to make a point I know does not exist.



Whether you said such things or not isn't really that relevant. I know you're Muslim either way. The world knows America targets Muslims and locks them up without charge and then eventually releases them when they realise they made a mistake. I have a very Muslim sounding and looking name. Not that difficult to imagine how they might see me as a possible threat or suspect, given how often I used to visit the WH youtube channel. 

Have you noticed recently how there seems to be such a weird connection with Star Wars and Lord of the Rings and recent American political scandals? Have you ever analysed videos like this before?:

[YOUTUBE]HlMmJKKHVTQ[/YOUTUBE]

I'm not going to bother spoon feeding you. I frankly don't care if you're a dumb monkey and too incapable of understanding simple things.



> You mean correct you when you say stuff like all Muslims are out to get us?



I never said that, I did however say a lot of Muslims are out to get us.



> Thank you, Captain Obvious. My remarks about you consisted just of the contents of your post.



Exactly, thanks for proving me right. You've been acting as though you know me. You don't know how likely it is that the US government was (maybe still is) after me because you know nothing about me. 



> Oh for the love of God...



Dummy.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 19, 2013)

Pfttt.            Europe.


----------



## Vermin (Jul 19, 2013)

did this conversation seriously turn into sosuke being paranoid again


----------



## scerpers (Jul 19, 2013)

The raped kid is going to jerk off to his coma ridden mom?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2013)

krory said:


> The days when shit anime was even more overrated than it is today.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

zyken said:


> did this conversation seriously turn into sosuke being paranoid again



It just... happened.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jul 19, 2013)

zyken said:


> did this conversation seriously turn into sosuke being paranoid again



Not really. Ayanli brought it up because he needed to point out my paranoia in the past to gain an upper hand in our argument, because he's losing.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> Not really. Ayanli brought it up because he needed to point out my paranoia in the past to gain an upper hand in our argument, because he's losing.





♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> How else should I respond to a guy who's unfraid of governments? He might be Superman, but I am just a normal human being with no combat experience let alone military experience. Besides, it wouldn't matter what kind of experience I had. I could've been Bruce Fucking Lee with Einstein's brain power and still stand no chance in hell. Dealing with the government isn't like dealing with a morning chat show host being a bit of a bimbo when addressing you. It's a serious threat that no single person can cope with. They have limitless resources in terms of money, software, hardware, and options. They have millions of highly intelligent men and women working for them. They can define perception to the extent that they can turn demons into angels and angels into demons and dummy people will believe them. No ordinary person can stand against that kind of threat. It makes perfect sense to be afraid. You'd need something seriously wrong with you if you weren't afraid: either you're too stupid to understand danger or your amygdala is useless.
> 
> The only thing you can do is survive and express you are no threat to them or any of their friends and hope they forgive you. Doesn't mean I'll suddenly become a submissive little man either. I am still going to express my opinions as it's all well within my basic human rights.



Okay. **


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

We all just dedicated two hours to this.

I'm pretty sure all of us are losing.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Okay. **



You brought it up. Your post is before mine:



Ayanli said:


> I don't really know how I am acting like a tough guy. If it is because I shared an opinion that I was well aware of would induce backlash, then by all mean I am a tough guy. Here is further proof v.
> 
> I'm actually 6 feet, but I do have a small lisp, but why would someone be less tough with a lisp and a smaller stature. BTW, I don't want to hear about "fear" from the dude who believes that the government is directly spying on his emails and is prolly out to get him. The same dude who spewed shit about how depressed he was and how much trouble he must have been in by the government. The same individual who was afraid to be living where he was and believing he was in danger after the beheading of the British soldier by the two radicals.
> 
> ...





> My response:
> How else should I respond to a guy who's unfraid of governments? He might be Superman, but I am just a normal human being with no combat experience let alone military experience. Besides, it wouldn't matter what kind of experience I had. I could've been Bruce Fucking Lee with Einstein's brain power and still stand no chance in hell. Dealing with the government isn't like dealing with a morning chat show host being a bit of a bimbo when addressing you. It's a serious threat that no single person can cope with. They have limitless resources in terms of money, software, hardware, and options. They have millions of highly intelligent men and women working for them. They can define perception to the extent that they can turn demons into angels and angels into demons and dummy people will believe them. No ordinary person can stand against that kind of threat. It makes perfect sense to be afraid. You'd need something seriously wrong with you if you weren't afraid: either you're too stupid to understand danger or your amygdala is useless.
> 
> The only thing you can do is survive and express you are no threat to them or any of their friends and hope they forgive you. Doesn't mean I'll suddenly become a submissive little man either. I am still going to express my opinions as it's all well within my basic human rights.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

The idea of that post was to highlight the fact that you were not helping your case.



For the first time in this thread, krory's post was actually, somewhat, sensible. The discussion is dead and this thread will be locked as soon as an admin notices it or gets reported.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 19, 2013)

I didn't dedicate two hours to this. I was drinking an ice cold cola and relaxing.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

Sheesh, and people say _*I*_ reuse the same reaction gifs too much.

@Gunners - Sure. Sure.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

krory said:


> Sheesh, and people say _*I*_ reuse the same reaction gifs too much.
> 
> @Gunners - Sure. Sure.



But I love this gif.


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

Should we just officially change the title to "Boy raped in broad daylight because he had it coming and was totally asking for it" to appease Ayanli?


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

krory said:


> Should we just officially change the title to "Boy raped in broad daylight because he had it coming and was totally asking for it" to support krory's fallacious accusations?



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 19, 2013)

krory said:


> The days when shit anime was even more overrated than it is today.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWdd6_ZxX8c[/YOUTUBE]

My point still got across.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> The idea of that post was to highlight the fact that you were not helping your case.
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time in this thread, krory's post was actually, somewhat, sensible. The discussion is dead and this thread will be locked as soon as an admin notices it or gets reported.



It was a complete red herring and ad hominem. I know this forum like logical fallacies. 

And you really don't know enough of the facts to even have an opinion on me and the government. Not to mention you're not even that bright to think critically... things that are out in the open are completely overlooked...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> How the fuck has the victem been raped? I'm pretty sure if he struggled this wouldn't have happened



I'm going to just assume this is a joke.



The Prodigy said:


> I'll never be able to understand ppl who believe its the victims fault that they were raped



They're still trapped in the mindset of the sullen, angst-ridden 15-year-old who wants to be edgy and contrarian and "revolutionary", but really just ends up being a narcissistic little shit who automatically approves of whatever society thinks is wrong, which means they have to blame the victims and praise the rapists and murderers of the world, without actually thinking of the impact of the words. 

You know. The kids who listened to Green Day in the 90s and called themselves anarchists.

Or they just secretly aspire to be rapists.

I'm not sure what's more likely to be found in the cafe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli;





You completely lack any ready comprehension. I said nothing of that sort. Read above... if you will actually grasp the content this time....[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> > In professional fights, yes, but not so much outside of it.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure have bad memory


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2013)

you seriously respond this by posting a veronica mars gif

veronica mars, the rape victim?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2013)

Veronica Mars got raped?

oh sh-


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jul 19, 2013)

No idea who Veronica Mars is, but posting a rape victim gif on a rape victim thread as you blame a rape victim is disgusting.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> In professional fights, yes, but *not so much* outside of it.





WAD said:


> *weight r u saying wait doesn't matter *
> 
> m8
> 
> ...





WAD said:


> *You sure have bad memory*





Banhammer said:


> you seriously respond this by posting a veronica mars gif
> 
> veronica mars, the rape victim?



Never seen the show so I did not know. It serves as my "shrug" gif.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah, sure, seems legit and not at all convenient ?_?


----------



## Krory (Jul 19, 2013)

Well at least he stopped pretending to be a rape victim himself and bound to a wheelchair.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank God it's not Florida


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Height... the entire discussion was about height, as evident by the bolding. Why you instead decided to bring size and/or figure into the discussion is beyond me.





Ayanli said:


> In professional fights, yes, but not so much outside of it.


So you don't think height matters in a fight either?
Or that it effects weight,size,figure,reach?
You didn't think weight class even mattered outside of professional fights how am I supposed to take the shit you say seriously.


Banhammer said:


> veronica mars, the rape victim?


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 19, 2013)

Even if my picture hasn't ended the discussion, Anyali already did by invalidating everything he's ever said when he dismissed the role of weight in a fight.



Scorp A Derp said:


> The raped kid is going to jerk off to his coma ridden mom?



The only time Shinji ever jerked off in canon was to Asuka, so I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 19, 2013)

oh ur cute

now u want to backpedal into a semantics argument when it was pretty clear what the intent of that statement was


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah, sure, seems legit and not at all convenient ?_?



Great of you to assume everyone has seen the show. It makes no difference to me. Assume what you will I don't really give a shit if that rustled your.....jimmies.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> So you don't think height matters in a fight either?
> Or that it effects weight,size,figure,reach?
> You didn't think weight class even mattered outside of professional fights how am I supposed to take the shit you say seriously.



Just not as much in professional fights, like when I said, "NOT SO MUCH". What are you going to do now? Start talking about how illogical it is and start creating scenarios pitting midgets to basketball players to prove your point? Go ahead. 



WAD said:


> oh ur cute
> 
> now u want to backpedal into a semantics argument when it was pretty clear what the intent of that statement was



What was the intent of my statement? Please enlighten me.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Jul 19, 2013)

Both kids need serious psychological help.. as do a few of the posters here. The rapist asked a lot of questions, including gang affiliation. For all we know he could have been a known gang member himself who knows the kid is a hardcore shy/scared/maybe even handicapped introvert. We seriously don't know because details like that are withheld. What we do know is that this is revolting and shouldn't be condoned or treated as a joke or way to play devil's advocate in order to get a giggle out of people's indignation.

If the rapist was a few years older (he was 14 at the time, so there's hope left for rehabilitation, discovering a conscience, etc.) I'd advocate some sledgehammer to balls treatment. No free room and board in a prison with ANY chance of repeating the offense when released, but ball smashing into a fine paste followed by a destroyed social life and ostracism. They should lose all rights to spread their bloodline. 

There also needs to be more widespread public knowledge of registered sex offenders that don't require me to actively search for them. Sadly our opinions aren't enough. Everyone should take at least one sexual assault class or seminar to detect signs of sexual or any other sort of abuse and learn what to do when we discover them. The military (U.S. Navy at least) shouldn't be practically the only association that enforces such a program. If our country truly cared they would give an incentive for people attending such things, like a tax write off for example. Sorry if I'm ranting or spouting nonsense. For thirteen pages I've been filled with.. I don't know... righteous indignation? I'm trying really hard not to let my faith in humanity drop by 92 quadrillion points like someone said earlier.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Just not as much in professional fights, like when I said, "NOT SO MUCH". What are you going to do now? Start talking about how illogical it is and start creating scenarios pitting midgets to basketball players to prove your point? Go ahead.



Semantics, you don't think it matters enough to effect a fight. 
That's all that needs to be said about it.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Semantics, you don't think it matters enough to effect a fight.
> That's all that needs to be said about it.



Twist it however way you see fit to make your point, however weak it may be.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Great of you to assume everyone has seen the show. It makes no difference to me. Assume what you will I don't really give a shit if that rustled your.....jimmies.



You seem angry

I would be too if I did what you did


----------



## Jagger (Jul 20, 2013)

You all indeed deserve a cafe. But a hot one thrown to the face.

But you can't blame me. It's your fault for not dodging it.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 20, 2013)

This thread really should get  a lock now, if only so people can stop embarrassing themselves.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2013)

Jagger said:


> You all indeed deserve a cafe. But a hot one thrown to the face.
> 
> But you can't blame me. It's your fault for not dodging it.


To be fair, it's awfully hard to dodge a coffeehouse.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 20, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> You seem angry
> 
> I would be too if I did what you did



Oh boy... someone just started with the "umad" jab in an internet convo.  I dunno, your neg would indicate you are the who is quite upset. I mean it is like 13 pages in, if I had gotten angry, it should have been a long time ago.

Thankfully, I'm not you.


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2013)

Cromer said:


> This thread really should get  a lock now, if only so people can stop embarrassing themselves.



Should've been trashed after the ignorant OP, but whachya gonna do?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 20, 2013)

Jagger said:


> You all indeed deserve a cafe. But a hot one thrown to the face.
> 
> But you can't blame me. It's your fault for not dodging it.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 20, 2013)

krory said:


> Should've been trashed after the ignorant OP, but whachya gonna do?



Hey man, don't be hatin cuz I tell it how it is.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 20, 2013)

Need a post in here in this thread as well.

That aside, this is a first... Never heard a rape between people below 16. Well, this world has a bit of everything I guess. Not surprised anymore. Won't even be surprised if someone actually rapes corpses, though this has likely happened already...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2013)

feigning innocence makes me want to punch people in the esophagus


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 20, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Well the victim did willing go to the top floor of a flat after being told he was going to be searched by some random 14 year old. It was after he went to the top floor did the "weird" stuff begin, and then ultimately the rape. So in this scenario it is understandable as he did put himself in that situation.



> Kid was scared 
> Probably thought he was gonna be checked and when the other kid found nothing he'd let him leave (hopefully in the kids situation).

There's probably alot more to this story than what's actually being given, but to blame the kid for the raping is stupid, he didn't know that was going through the others head besides he's gonna search him for a phone. The chances the kid threatened him to go to that flat is probably high too.


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Need a post in here in this thread as well.
> 
> That aside, this is a first... Never heard a rape between people below 16. Well, this world has a bit of everything I guess. Not surprised anymore. Won't even be surprised if someone actually rapes corpses, though this has likely happened already...fuckyourfont



Guess you missed the one about three grade-schoolers forcing a thirteen year old kid to perform oral sex on them?

And then someone said the kid probably would've really liked it and now making him out to be a "victim" is going to ruin his pure, loving experience.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 20, 2013)

When is the part mods jump in giving bans to everyone like candies and close the thread?


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2013)

Never. Or else this would be much more entertaining, and we can't have that.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 20, 2013)

Well then, let me get some popcorn and enjoy how you guys tear each other apart.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 20, 2013)

Poor boy. Hope his parents get him the help he needs to get through this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2013)

This thread in a nutshell.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 20, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Do you have anything relevant to say? Kid walked into that... literally. Go write an edgy blog to misdirect yourself from the obvious.



>calling other people edgy
>saying the rape was deserved

oh wow


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 20, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> >calling other people edgy
> >saying the rape was deserved
> 
> oh wow



Kinda late to the party and krory has repeated that same point in all of his posts. I never said he deserved it, just a baseless point made by several of you people to give your replies some validity.

He was partly to blame for it though. 

LET US START BATTLE P2!!!!!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 20, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Kinda late to the party and krory has repeated that same point in all of his posts. *I never said he deserved it*, just a baseless point made by several of you people to give your replies some validity.
> 
> *He was partly to blame for it though.*
> 
> LET US START BATTLE P2!!!!!



??????????????????


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2013)

this threads tl;dr

OP and people like him don't realize people respond to stimuli in different ways and weak people do exist but you have to be some kind of cruel social darwinist to believe they should endure great shame


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 20, 2013)

This is pretty terrible, to be honest.

Not sure how the rapist only got four years for mentally scarring someone and affecting his whole family for little reasoning beyond 'for the lulz'.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> this threads tl;dr
> 
> OP and people like him don't realize people respond to stimuli in different ways and weak people do exist but you have to be some kind of cruel social darwinist to believe they should endure great shame



My sister said the same thing...well almost.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jul 20, 2013)

Only four years? Really?

Lol, this is bullshit. Sick bastard should never see the light of day.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow.. no faith or hope even for kids, huh? He was only FOURTEEN when he committed the crime. Yeah, lets just blow away or lock up in a dark vault forever the evil bastard who was possibly even raped or abused himself and brought up to think this kind of thing was an acceptable norm for how we should treat weaker people. No need to investigate. Let's just go all Judge Dredd and dole out instant harshest sentence possible. We should never try to solve the horrific problems or causes that make CHILDREN like him act this way. Just get a shotgun and blast their heads off before they even get half way through puberty.   Come on people, listen to yourselves.

If he was legally an adult, then hell yeah, I'd say rip off his balls and feed them to him. For starters.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 20, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Kinda late to the party and krory has repeated that same point in all of his posts. I never said he deserved it, just a baseless point made by several of you people to give your replies some validity.
> 
> He was partly to blame for it though.
> 
> LET US START BATTLE P2!!!!!



The logical dissonance  in this post...


----------



## Chloe (Jul 20, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> They are capable.


So tell me how you know they are capable?
Have you experienced it first hand because I fucking doubt it.

Don't act like you know shit when you haven't been in the fucking situation.
Yeah it sounds good in theory but it doesn't play out that way in real life.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 20, 2013)

The Op also think the victim enjoyed it , want it to happen,  as well.


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2013)

SPOILER: Sociopaths can't be rehabilitated.

Just saying.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 20, 2013)

krory said:


> SPOILER: Sociopaths can't be rehabilitated.
> 
> Just saying.



I would have to agree.

Men who beat their significant other and sexually assault them go to therapy and learn how to better beat them from the other batterers!  They aren't rehabilitated.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 20, 2013)

Cromer said:


> The logical dissonance  in this post...



I see none.



Chloe said:


> So tell me how you know they are capable?
> Have you experienced it first hand because I fucking doubt it.
> 
> Don't act like you know shit when you haven't been in the fucking situation.
> Yeah it sounds good in theory but it doesn't play out that way in real life.



Every fucking kid in a bad neighborhood experiences this kind of shit all the fucking time. They don't get raped, but at the same time the smart ones don't follow them... they fucking run, stand their ground, or get beat up. God, you are so fucking ignorant. Don't spout shit you have never ingested.



Mei Lin said:


> The Op also think the victim enjoyed it , want it to happen,  as well.



I honestly never thought you would post again after I completely destroyed your Minerva rant. Is this your pathetic attempt at getting me back?



krory said:


> SPOILER: Sociopaths can't be rehabilitated.
> 
> Just saying.



We already discussed this several pages back with Gunner and Ranger. We all know this. What obvious fact are you going to enlighten us with next.

SPOILER: The dude is a boy raping another boy.

Just saying.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 20, 2013)

Wait you destroy what rant? , I didn't go back to that whore's thread because it ain't worth my time.
I can't even find it on the first page of my subscriptions. It fitting for someone to support a whore like her to make  retard comments like you in this thread.

Seriously you have a some sort of psychopathic mind going on here, better to take your medicines before it's too late.
the world doesn't revolve around yourself, I don't like your comments or any of your opinions. So I don't feel bad at all.

If you want to have a actual arguments than you should try harder. Those one liners is just weak.
I'll just put you on ignore, talking to you is like talking to a brick wall. If you saw me look the other way.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 20, 2013)

RyokoForTheWin said:


> Wow.. no faith or hope even for kids, huh? He was only FOURTEEN when he committed the crime. Yeah, lets just blow away or lock up in a dark vault forever the evil bastard who was possibly even raped or abused himself and brought up to think this kind of thing was an acceptable norm for how we should treat weaker people. No need to investigate. Let's just go all Judge Dredd and dole out instant harshest sentence possible. We should never try to solve the horrific problems or causes that make CHILDREN like him act this way. Just get a shotgun and blast their heads off before they even get half way through puberty.   Come on people, listen to yourselves.
> 
> If he was legally an adult, then hell yeah, I'd say rip off his balls and feed them to him. For starters.



It can work both ways.

You can say "Oh he was just a kid. Kids make mistakes! Let's give him another chance."

Or you can say, "If he's actively committing vicious, criminal acts of cruelty while fully aware of what he is doing, for no reason whatsoever, then he is already displaying signs of psychopathy and sadism at a very young age and should be knocked off now before it gets worse."

You call the latter cruel. I call the former naive. 

Rapists never deserve another chance. _Never._


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh shit, ignore listed.

_*Hardcore.*_


----------



## kandaron (Jul 20, 2013)

krory said:


> Oh shit, ignore listed.
> 
> _*Hardcore.*_


That was a trap man.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 20, 2013)

why not just give them money


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2013)

Give rapists money? Sounds like something the UAE would do.

And Ayanli would approve.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 20, 2013)

WAIT NO MEI LIN BABY IM SORRY IM SORRY DONT IGNORE ME.

Oh god... what do I do now?



krory said:


> Give rapists money? Sounds like something the UAE would do.
> 
> And Ayanli would approve.



You've said the same thing... so many times. You gotta come up with a better jab cuz now I am just getting bored.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 20, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Not shaming, but pointing out the kids action were stupid.
> 
> He moved from a public setting to a secluded area to be "searched"...



He's 13 and afraid, at the worst he probably expected to be punched or beaten up, dont raped.

Gotta remember when you're 13 you're like 5,5. An older kid just went up to him and intimidated him, its more than likely he would do what he was told.


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2013)

That just means he deserved it even _more_. /ayanli


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 20, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> He's 13 and afraid, at the worst he probably expected to be punched or beaten up, dont raped.



I can see where you are coming from, but he should have just stood his ground and gotten punished in the public. THis way, observers would be able to intervene and call for help if it got critical, instead of, possibly, dying in a secluded area with no help in sight.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 20, 2013)

krory said:


> That just means he deserved it even _more_. /ayanli



Not agreeing with aya.
But, can you stop putting words in his mouth?


----------



## Melodie (Jul 20, 2013)

@Ayanli:

That would be embarrassing though. I know some people who were bullied, and yeah, they would prefer things happen in enclosed space, than in-public.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 20, 2013)

This thread got stupid as hell.


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2013)

sabl?s said:


> This thread got stupid as hell.



Where have you been the last three hundred posts?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 20, 2013)

krory said:


> Where have you been the last three hundred posts?



More than that. This thread got stupid the moment the quoted article ended and Ayanli put his tactless commentary in.


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2013)

That tends to happen with the edgy kids.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 20, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Not agreeing with aya.
> But, can you stop putting words in his mouth?



It is his way of trying to stay relevant in this thread.



Melodie said:


> @Ayanli:
> 
> That would be embarrassing though. I know some people who were bullied, and yeah, they would prefer things happen in enclosed space, than in-public.



Someone previously posted that the area was a bad location.

If I were to base it off my experiences, considering where I live, if other kids saw him getting "hustled" and "sized up" and he actually followed him, they would label him an easy target and he would constantly get bullied. The less work they have to do, the easier the prey will be.



PikaCheeka said:


> More than that. This thread got stupid the moment the quoted article ended and Ayanli put his tactless commentary in.



People love this kinda shit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 20, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> People love this kinda shit.



Did you really just admit that you said that for attention?

Guess this explains why you started bitching about how the thread should be closed several pages back because everyone started replying to that Aizen dude and not you.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Did you really just admit that you said that for attention?
> 
> Guess this explains why you started bitching about how the thread should be closed several pages back because everyone started replying to that Aizen dude and not you.



No, to keep harping on someone. Don't assume shit. That is the only reason why this thread has this many pages. A circlejerk of twats all trying to aim not at each other, but at someone else this this time. What is more thrilling for you people anyway?

Azien? Do you mean that one page debacle. Oh please shut up.


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2013)

Lol, attention-whores.

Kind of relieving - I didn't think _anyone_ could be that fucking stupid.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 20, 2013)

> Kid is an idiot for actually going into the flat as asked.



Why don't we throw women in jail for being rape victims while we're are at it.


Ffs


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 20, 2013)

sabl?s said:


> Why don't we throw women in jail for being rape victims while we're are at it.
> 
> 
> Ffs



krory V2 here.


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2013)

sabl?s said:


> Why don't we throw women in jail for being rape victims while we're are at it.
> 
> 
> Ffs



I'm convinced he'd probably like it if it were more like the UAE here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 20, 2013)

im trying to think of a way to express my belief that OP is coming off as an insensitive jerk the minimal, full blown sociopath the maximum, so that it seeps into his head why his callous disregard and inability to understand why different people respond to situations the way they do especially when they are in the grips of powerful emotion like fear


----------



## Chloe (Jul 20, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Every fucking kid in a bad neighborhood experiences this kind of shit all the fucking time. They don't get raped, but at the same time the smart ones don't follow them... they fucking run, stand their ground, or get beat up. God, you are so fucking ignorant. Don't spout shit you have never ingested.


What I'm asking is have _you_ personally ever been in a situation where you were scared to the point you were a 10 on a 1-10 scale?
Because unless you have been in that situation you can't comment.
And to quote you "Don't spout shit you have never ingested".


----------



## Sillay (Jul 20, 2013)

OP, stop victim blaming. The only thing you're doing right now is marginalizing rape victims and perpetuating the idea that rape victims are to blame for the rapist's choices rather than the rapist him/herself. The only one at fault here is the rapist for choosing to invite a boy in under the guise of a search and then proceeding to rape him.

My thoughts and prayers are with the boy, and I really hope he can move on. It sounds like he's got good support from his family, at least.


----------



## sworder (Jul 20, 2013)

good job Ayanli

you trolled this topic good

you posted a gif of Harvey Specter

you win one brofist


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 20, 2013)

Chloe said:


> What I'm asking is have _you_ personally ever been in a situation where you were scared to the point you were a 10 on a 1-10 scale?
> Because unless you have been in that situation you can't comment.
> And to quote you "Don't spout shit you have never ingested".



I believe the 10 score fear was during the rape. Not when he was approached. Why the fuck would you be that scared being approached?



Sillay said:


> OP, stop victim blaming. The only thing you're doing right now is marginalizing rape victims and *perpetuating the idea that rape victims are to blame for the rapist's choices rather than the rapist him/herself. *The only one at fault here is the rapist for choosing to invite a boy in under the guise of a search and then proceeding to rape him.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with the boy, and I really hope he can move on. It sounds like he's got good support from his family, at least.



No I'm not.



sworder said:


> good job Ayanli
> 
> you trolled this topic good
> 
> ...



Why thank you.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 21, 2013)

OP posts something stupid and claims they were just trolling...what is it 2008 again?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 21, 2013)

I think this thread should come to a close.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jul 21, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> OP posts something stupid and claims they were just trolling...what is it 2008 again?





Haven't seen this comic in years.


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2013)

That's how a good half of this forum _still_ operates.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> OP posts something stupid and claims they were just trolling...what is it 2008 again?



I was just thanking him for the brofist. 

I did not claim to be trolling. How about you wipe the jizz off your eyes and take a second look before the second round blinds you and you act like twat again. I truly feel like a victim here.

Why would the article be stupid? I sure as hell didn't say anything stupid.

I dunno what kind of troll would keep at it though... maybe Smiley, but he is something else.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> I can see where you are coming from, but he should have just stood his ground and gotten punished in the public. THis way, observers would be able to intervene and call for help if it got critical, instead of, possibly, dying in a secluded area with no help in sight.



you absolute fucking moron.

how stupid can you get?

That kid had no way of knowing the events would play out like they did, he had 2 options.

1. Go with the other kid, in doing so he most likely assumed he would be let on his way after the search.

2. Resist and get beaten up.

You can't come in here and with the benefit of knowing exactly how events would go, claim that the kid has any blame at all here.

shut the fuck up and get the fuck out.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> you absolute fucking moron.
> 
> how stupid can you get?
> 
> ...



I am deeply sorry that my post upset you to this degree, but this is my thread so you are always welcome to leave and never post here again.

Please don't tell me to shut the fuck up. I was just expressing my opinion. How about you follow me to one of the hidden NF subsections where we could further discuss how to resolve this tension. I promise to let you walk away, after I am done with you of course. 

 Maybe you are right.. maybe he was going to invite the kid to a jamboree.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2013)

Your opinion is fucktarded and you should feel bad for claiming ownership over it.

I like how you didn't respond to any of my actual points and instead decided to focus on the way I said it.

Classic.


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2013)

Nighty, he's only pretending. This was all just an elaborate troll for him to get attention.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2013)

krory said:


> Nighty, he's only pretending. This was all just an elaborate troll for him to get attention.



oh.

that's a relief.


----------



## Krippy (Jul 21, 2013)

This thread


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

krory said:


> Nighty, he's only pretending. This was all just an elaborate troll for him to get attention.



Stop itttt. Stop lying.


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> oh.
> 
> that's a relief.



I know. It was a terrifying thought to think someone here could be that stupid. He sounded like some of those stupid YouTube comments.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

krory said:


> I know. It was a terrifying thought to think someone here could be that stupid. He sounded like some of those stupid YouTube comments.



Is this your way of avoiding it. Did it bother you that much for me to say it?

He walked into it and that cannot be denied. There are better coping methods, like calling me a troll whenever I post something that deeply conflicts with your... opinions, I guess.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2013)

So you actually do think it was his fault for being raped?


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2013)

He's just trying to be uber-edgy now.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2013)

krory said:


> He's just trying to be uber-edgy now.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

krory said:


> He's just trying to be uber-edgy now.




So be it. **


----------



## colours (Jul 21, 2013)

krory said:


> I didn't expect the OP to be the obligatory, "He deserved it" post.



OP will get theirs one day


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

colours said:


> OP will get theirs one day



Not quite. I would not, in absolute 10/10 fear, heed a strangers request to follow him to a secluded area to be "searched". Fool proof plan not to get a what what in the butt. 

BTW, nice neg slap gif. It is one of my favs.


----------



## colours (Jul 21, 2013)

first off, i wasn't talking about you getting coerced into a secluded area to be "searched"

i'm talking about being a piece of shit who blames the victim for a rape

and thanks, it's one of my favs too


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

colours said:


> first off, i wasn't talking about you getting coerced into a secluded area to be "searched"
> 
> i'm talking about being a piece of shit who blames the victim for a rape
> 
> and thanks, it's one of my favs too



I don't see how it makes me a piece of shit. Might explaining why.


----------



## colours (Jul 21, 2013)

anyone who shames the victim of rape is a piece of shit

and that'll be the last of me with this troll thread


----------



## Forces (Jul 21, 2013)

Seems like a psychopath to me


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

colours said:


> anyone who shames the victim of rape is a piece of shit
> 
> and that'll be the last of me with this troll thread



Very childish of you to do that.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not cool. Not cool.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't see how that's relevant to the thread.

Might be relevant to your dumbfuckery which this thread has kind of turned into though.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> I don't see how that's relevant to the thread.
> 
> Might be relevant to your dumbfuckery which this thread has kind of turned into though.



And your bashing has? I just luv your twisted logic.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2013)

my bashing is relevant to your dumbfuckery yes.

I'm glad you can see that.

It's kind of central to the whole process.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> my bashing is relevant to your dumbfuckery yes.
> 
> I'm glad you can see that.
> 
> It's kind of central to the whole process.



How is krory's bashing (Funny GoT Neg) not related to my, alleged, dumbfuckery then?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2013)

I just don't see why you felt the need to post it.

It's barely relevant to your dumbfuckery.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> I just don't see why you felt the need to post it.
> 
> It's barely relevant to your dumbfuckery.



So why is your bashing relevant, bur krory's isn't?

You are not making much sense here and it seems quite selfish of you.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2013)

that's just how I am.

krory's neg isn't really bashing as such it's just a neg.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> that's just how I am.
> 
> krory's neg isn't really bashing as such it's just a neg.



That is just how I am?

Selfish? Illogical?

Good luck with that.


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2013)

>Calling someone else selfish and illogical


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> That is just how I am?
> 
> Selfish? Illogical?
> 
> Good luck with that.



>illogical

which part of anything I've said is illogical?

Selfish?

But of course.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> >illogical
> 
> which part of anything I've said is illogical?
> 
> ...



Why your hurtful comments are an exception.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2013)

because I like my hurtful comments better.

Why else?


----------



## Moeka (Jul 21, 2013)

Everybody should just relax and have a cup of tea~


----------



## Danzio (Jul 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> *Kid is an idiot for actually going into the flat as asked.*



I'm not reading through this entire thread, but I doubt it gets worse than OP:

1) Your first reaction after reading this horrible, unfortunate, sad story is to mock the victim. Really?

2) You're implying that the kid is to blame- or partially at least- for getting raped due to his behaviour. Is this real life? 

3) The victim is somehow an idiot for being petrified in what is an extremely uncomfortable and scary situation. People react differently under  stressful circumstances, but , apparantly, it's a hard concept to grasp 


Seriously, you couldn't make a worse post if you tried.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 21, 2013)

Death is too good for that fucker.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Jul 21, 2013)

Just close your eyes and imagine real hard that the OP is more or less taking the Bill Maher devil's advocate approach to get exposure to the topic if it gets under your skin that much.

Lock this thread? Fuck that! Some of the responses here are some of the most hilarious things I've ever read. I can't get enough people condoning murder towards children as being morally superior to raping them. Can we at least wait 'til he reaches 18 until we send him to the guillotine?

Also thanks for the suggestion Moeka! Mm... sugar water.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> I believe the 10 score fear was during the rape. Not when he was approached. Why the fuck would you be that scared being approached?


Believe it or not some people have anxiety with strangers and can't deal with them.
Especially when confronted by an aggressive person.
Especially when it a child who is being approached.
*Spoiler*: __ 





























Gasp! Shock! 



And the point still stands that when in a situation where someone is filled with fear a vast majority of the time they will not act rationally, they will do something that probably wasn't the best idea.

But you know what?

*THEY CANNOT FUCKING HELP IT*

People can't help the fact that in those situations hormones are produced, these hormones then make them react differently than they would if they were calm.

So again, unless you have been in a situation where you have felt such anxiety or fear you should not comment, so kindly stfu.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> I don't see how it makes me a piece of shit. Might explaining why.



He finally admitted that he is blaming the victim here. Took him long enough.



RyokoForTheWin said:


> Just close your eyes and imagine real hard that the OP is more or less taking the Bill Maher devil's advocate approach to get exposure to the topic if it gets under your skin that much.
> 
> Lock this thread? Fuck that! Some of the responses here are some of the most hilarious things I've ever read. I can't get enough people condoning murder towards children as being morally superior to raping them. Can we at least wait 'til he reaches 18 until we send him to the guillotine?
> 
> Also thanks for the suggestion Moeka! Mm... sugar water.



Okay. We'll throw him in jail until he turns 18 and then kill him. How's that?

The "you're just as bad as the people supporting the rapist!" is always weak. The kid who was raped was an innocent victim. The rapist is a psychopathic criminal. That means he committed a crime. A felony, to be exact, that ruined someone else's life forever. 

Pretty sure the kid who got raped hadn't done that.


----------



## Kruptos (Jul 21, 2013)

Damn. 13 pgs? I'm sure it's about the sentence or the victim being blamed or something. The word Justice does not always apply to the system.


----------



## Doge (Jul 21, 2013)

Chloe said:


> Believe it or not some people have anxiety with strangers and can't deal with them.
> Especially when confronted by an aggressive person.
> Especially when it a child who is being approached.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nope.  Apparently, the child is supposed to be a hardened Marine and fight like one and if he doesn't, it's his fault for clearly not trying hard enough.  

People should take a second and think what this kid went through, he had NO idea what was going to happen next.  And people are saying he should've acted 100% rationally, made every correct choice, and should not have been mentally compromised throughout the whole thing?  

I'm sorry, but victim shaming is not okay.  And this IS victim shaming if people are saying it's partially his fault.  Children are very prone to being taken advantage of.  And it takes an even worse scumbag to think a child kind just go full Braveheart one someone and magically overcome his mentally incomplete status as a child.




> Damn. 13 pgs? I'm sure it's about the sentence or the *victim being blamed* or something. The word Justice does not always apply to the system.



Yup, it's about the victim being blamed.  Because you know, if a kid has an aggressor and is getting raped, he should fight like a Marine and overcome it without any mental obstacle.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 21, 2013)

Chloe said:


> Believe it or not some people have anxiety with strangers and can't deal with them.
> Especially when confronted by an aggressive person.
> Especially when it a child who is being approached.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You don't know what the fuck you're talking about.

Either the parents raised some sheltered little PUSS who's been living in a bubble and doesn't understand something as basic as "don't talk to strangers and don't follow them into a secluded area", or he's got some sort of mental defect, in which case I don't blame him at all.

You're acting like he's 5 or 6 years old and the bully was twice his age. He was _13_. Not as smart as he'll ever be at that age, but he had developed enough cognitive activity to at least walk away from a situation like that with the worst consequence being getting his ass beat. At 13 he's old enough to lift weights, practice driving, get a job, and procreate. In some countries you're considered an adult. 

Dave Chappelle breaks it down:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75XKGVwGEt4&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jul 21, 2013)

Cygnus45 said:


> You don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


Except I do.
I've been in a situation where I've been shit scared.
And I did not make great decisions.

And yeah I looked back and thought "I'm a dumb fuck", but it couldn't be fucking helped, my mind wasn't thinking right at the time because hormones kick in after a point.

We have no idea what kind of person the victim was like. He could have been extremely introverted for all we know.

Honestly the kid was scared in the first place and had no idea what was gonna happen to him.
He cannot be blamed.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Jul 21, 2013)

> The "you're just as bad as the people supporting the rapist!" is always weak. The kid who was raped was an innocent victim. The rapist is a psychopathic criminal. That means he committed a crime. A felony, to be exact, that ruined someone else's life forever.



Mm, first off, I never said they were just as bad. Such people are worse. I suppose if the perpetrator was 9..8..7..6..5.. you would still condone execution? Slippery fucking slope.



Severe even to the extreme punishment, yes. Execution, no.


----------



## Blue (Jul 21, 2013)

Haha, dumb article! Men are never raped.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> because I like my hurtful comments better.
> 
> Why else?



Weak and childish response.



Moeka said:


> Everybody should just relax and have a cup of tea~



Earl Grey, milady. 



Danzio said:


> I'm not reading through this entire thread, but I doubt it gets worse than OP:
> 
> 1) Your first reaction after reading this horrible, unfortunate, sad story is to mock the victim. Really?
> 
> ...



I honestly could, but then I would be trolling, which would serve no point.



Chloe said:


> Believe it or not some people have anxiety with strangers and can't deal with them.
> Especially when confronted by an aggressive person.
> Especially when it a child who is being approached.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What if I tell you I have?



PikaCheeka said:


> He finally admitted that he is blaming the victim here. Took him long enough.



I admitted this a long time ago. Are you not capable of reading?



PikaCheeka said:


> Okay. We'll throw him in jail until he turns 18 and then kill him. How's that?
> 
> The "you're just as bad as the people supporting the rapist!" is always weak. The kid who was raped was an innocent victim. The rapist is a psychopathic criminal. That means he committed a crime. A felony, to be exact, that ruined someone else's life forever.
> 
> Pretty sure the kid who got raped hadn't done that.



What if this had been his first rape? What if he had endured severe psychological stress everyday and he just snapped? Now I am not saying the rehab will help him, but he is still a child, with a malleable mind. Yet you desire to execute him, some want to torture him, and others... prolly worse. What double standards.... how ironic. Of course you will think your shit is righteously rightintly right-o because of herd mentality. As long as you have several of your internet buddies "what what in the butting" each other in solidarity for a double standard because you know the dude with his dick up your ass will hug you and support your fallacious reasoning whenever someone presents it with a suitable counter.



kresh said:


> Nope.  Apparently, the child is supposed to be a hardened Marine and fight like one and if he doesn't, it's his fault for clearly not trying hard enough.
> 
> People should take a second and think what this kid went through, he had NO idea what was going to happen next.  And people are saying he should've acted 100% rationally, made every correct choice, and should not have been mentally compromised throughout the whole thing?
> 
> ...



You had presented the exact same arguments  X pages back. I gave you a rebuttal, but then you decided to crawl back to the recesses of the internet. You come back after some, present the same argument, and continue to accuse me of shaming, when almost no other has done so in the past 18 pages. How about you put some effort into this and go read my rebuttal. Or you could mindlessly post and modify it according to what other bumbling fools, like Chloe, have been spouting. It really does smell when she opens her mouth.



Chloe said:


> Except I do.
> I've been in a situation where I've been shit scared.
> And I did not make great decisions.
> 
> ...



What happened? Did you get your pubic hairs all tangled up when you decided it was a good idea to shave it using a lawnmower? Or when noticed your local Walmart had decided to stop selling 30A bra sizes? Oh... it must have been a real frightening experience for you.



RyokoForTheWin said:


> Mm, first off, I never said they were just as bad. Such people are worse. I suppose if the perpetrator was 9..8..7..6..5.. you would still condone execution? Slippery fucking slope.
> 
> 
> 
> Severe even to the extreme punishment, yes. Execution, no.



Herd mentality, my friend. Let these hypocritical oafs sully in their excrements as they all claim their point to be righteous. 


I wonder where krory is with his simple, hip & fresh, one-liners.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> What if I tell you I have?


If you did then I'd say you of all people should realise how people can, and usually do, act differently while under pressure/stress/fear.


Ayanli said:


> What happened? Did you get your pubic hairs all tangled up when you decided it was a good idea to shave it using a lawnmower? Or when noticed your local Walmart had decided to stop selling 30A bra sizes? Oh... it must have been a real frightening experience for you.


ad hominem


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

Chloe said:


> If you did then I'd say you of all people should realise how people can, and usually do, act differently while under pressure/stress/fear.
> ad hominem



I was actually quite level-headed and took the most logical course of action. I still do not see your point.


That reminds. I must check what they have on sale on Steam.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> I was actually quite level-headed and took the most logical course of action. I still do not see your point.


You don't see the point that different people react to situations in differing ways, and as such the child cannot be blamed for being raped?
The child who was not in control of the rapist's actions.

Great work on acknowledging your ad hominem attack btw


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

Chloe said:


> You don't see the point that different people react to situations in differing ways, and as such the child cannot be blamed for being raped?
> The child who was not in control of the rapist's actions.
> 
> Great work on acknowledging your ad hominem attack btw



How... when did I acknowledge any sort of attack? I did not attack you. You stated that at one point of your life (Prolly yesterday) that you also felt such intense fear. I presented you with several possible scenarios that you did not deny.

I also said I wanted to buy some Steam games.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 21, 2013)

Hope the fucking rapist gets chewed by fucking lions and tigers, gets burnt to a fucking pulp only to have his whole body burnt except his head, and throw his head (which is fucking conscious) in front of a fucking moving train.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> *What if this had been his first rape? What if he had endured severe psychological stress everyday and he just snapped?* Now I am not saying the rehab will help him, but he is still a child, with a malleable mind.


Did you even read the article you posted at all?


Cygnus45 said:


> You don't know what the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> Either the parents raised some sheltered little PUSS who's been living in a bubble and doesn't understand something as basic as "don't talk to strangers and don't follow them into a secluded area", or he's got some sort of mental defect, in which case I don't blame him at all.
> 
> You're acting like he's 5 or 6 years old and the bully was twice his age. He was _13_. Not as smart as he'll ever be at that age, but he had developed enough cognitive activity to at least walk away from a situation like that with the worst consequence being getting his ass beat. At 13 he's old enough to lift weights, practice driving, get a job, and procreate. In some countries you're considered an adult.


----------



## αce (Jul 21, 2013)

Trolls aren't even trying anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Did you even read the article you posted at all?



What exactly did I incorrectly state?



Unlosing Ranger said:


>



How lovely... a rebuttal using emoticons, how articulate and swaying.


----------



## kandaron (Jul 21, 2013)

They should conduct Hare psychopathy checklist and MRI screening, if he "scored" high on the test, and the MRI showed deformities in the amygdala, then he should either be executed or be imprisoned for life.


, and psychopaths        .


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jul 21, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Hope the fucking rapist gets chewed by fucking lions and tigers, gets burnt to a fucking pulp only to have his whole body burnt except his head, and throw his head (which is fucking conscious) in front of a fucking moving train.



And this is a perfect example of why emotional and biased people shouldn't be lawmakers or law enforcers.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> And this is a perfect example of why emotional and biased people shouldn't be lawmakers or law enforcers.



And every person who wanted him executed was emotionally sane and unbiased?


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Jul 21, 2013)

Yay, more endorsement for child torture, mutilation, and killing. Never saw THAT coming.


----------



## navy (Jul 21, 2013)

20 pages? How many does it take for everyone to say, how sad this was or make a sarcastic comment?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> What exactly did I incorrectly state?


You bolded the statements that show why you are wrong on opening post.
Stop trolling.





> How lovely... a rebuttal using emoticons, how articulate and swaying.



Cygnus being a horrible person on every level, yea I sure need to make a post to sway anyone there.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 21, 2013)

ITT: trolls trolling trolls.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> What if this had been his first rape? What if he had endured severe psychological stress everyday and he just snapped? Now I am not saying the rehab will help him, but he is still a child, with a malleable mind.





> He was sentenced to four years detention after previously pleading guilty to two counts of rape at Inner London Crown Court.





> He replied: "Good, that's what you get for not having a good phone. I'm going to scar you for life."



The guy is a psycho. 
But we should let him free, because he's only a kid and therefore, malleable. He may change
Dat logic


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You bolded the statements that show why you are wrong on opening post.
> Stop trolling.



Accuse someone of trolling - raise your hands in the ayer realizing  the legitimization  of your own arguments. 




Unlosing Ranger said:


> Cygnus being a horrible person on every level, yea I sure need to make a post to sway anyone there.



Way to be rhetorically weak.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> The guy is a psycho
> But, we should let him free, because he's only a kid and therefore malleable
> Dat logic



Who said anything about letting him free?

Does everyone just make up shit to legitimize their own points?
Jeez, what is wrong with you people.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 21, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> And this is a perfect example of why emotional and biased people shouldn't be lawmakers or law enforcers.



Wait, so sarcasm never transpires through the internet.

Solid recognition.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Who said anything about letting him free?


After four years, he will be free
That's why I've said (chemical) "castration" early
But some people thinks that it is "too harsh" for the poor kid


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> After four years, he will be free
> That's why I've said (chemical) "castration" early
> But some people thinks that it is "too harsh" for the poor kid



Ahh, my bad, I thought you meant letting him free after just rehab.

If he has served his time, then he should be free. I do find the sentence to be extremely light.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jul 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> And every person who wanted him executed was emotionally sane and unbiased?



Are you inferring that I am pro execution and torture?



TittyNipple said:


> Wait, so sarcasm never transpires through the internet.
> 
> Solid recognition.



I wasn't sure after reading Ayanli's comments on this thread. Either way, people who actually want criminals to go through torture are no better, so I stand by what I said about emotionally unstable people. Glad to see you're not....


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> Are you inferring that I am pro execution and torture?



No. Several people had advocated for torture and execution, but you just responded to TittyNipple's sarcastic post and not to anyone else's serious stance on it.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jul 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> No. Several people had advocated for torture and execution, but you just responded to TittyNipple's sarcastic post and not to anyone else's serious stance on it.



Well, my post did actually say that I was totally against torture and execution. I don't really need to reply to every post. You're just trying too hard to get on good books after fucking up really bad in the OP. Even strawmanning my post in the hopes you'll look more compassionate... even though the fact is my post has an explicitly clear position on the topic. How about you just admit you were being a prick to that kid and admit you're wrong? Be a man not a pussy.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> Well, my post did actually say that I was totally against torture and execution. I don't really need to reply to every post. You're just trying too hard to get on the good books after fucking up really bad in the OP. Even strawmanning my post in the hopes you'll look more compassionate... even though the fact is my post has an explicitly clear position on the topic. How about you just admit you were being a prick to that kid and admit you're wrong? Be a man not a pussy.



He was partly to blame for it. 

Am I still trying to get on everyone's good book?

Am I still trying to look more compassionate?

20 pages in and I still have not rescinded my stance. Nor do I plan too.

No... I was not strawmanning.  Despite the many times people have advocated torture and execution for a 15 year old, you just looked away. However, when presented with a post that was quite obviously trolling, you figured it there would be less backlash because no one would support his sarcastic post. Tsk...tsk.



Babu does not approve.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 21, 2013)

Kid was at fault for having an asshole to be raped in


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jul 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> He was partly to blame for it.
> 
> Am I still trying to get on everyone's good book?
> 
> ...



1. No compassion for victim. In fact blames victim for not being man enough to fight off a gangster, who was probably carrying a weapon.
2. Aggressively protecting the offender. In fact, never really seen saying much bad about the offender
3. Does not wish to admit being wrong
4. Shows me a gif of some retard and spells a random weird word


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> 1. No compassion for victim. In fact blames victim for not being man enough to fight off a gangster, who was probably carrying a weapon.
> 2. Aggressively protecting the offender. In fact, never really seen saying much bad about the offender
> 3. Does not wish to admit being wrong
> 4. Shows me a gif of some retard and spells a random weird word



1. How did you come to the conclusion that he had a weapon? Was it because he was black? Did you know the last sensationalized racial profiling lead to the manslaughter of a 17 year old? Right?
2. I never did, at any point, defend the rapist's actions. Again, making things up, like I did not see that coming. I did defend him from the herd's execution and torture demands.
3. Can't admit to something I am not. Maybe I should admit to being 14/SoCal/F just to satisfy you.
4. Do you have an issue with retarded people now as well? First it was Muslims, now blacks and retards? 
5. Babu is his name.  Cannot believe you just called Babu a retard.

Babu has only one thing to say to you.

[YOUTUBE]VN29X2HCKpU[/YOUTUBE]
.


----------



## Syed (Jul 21, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> 1. No compassion for victim. In fact blames victim for not being man enough to fight off a gangster, who was probably carrying a weapon.
> 2. Aggressively protecting the offender. In fact, never really seen saying much bad about the offender
> 3. Does not wish to admit being wrong
> *4. Shows me a gif of some retard and spells a random weird word*



Dude you've never watched Seinfeld?! Cause if you haven't go watch it, like NOW.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jul 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> 1. How did you come to the conclusion that he had a weapon?



"Gangster""probably carried a weapon". I never said he definitely carried a weapon. Those two quotes indicate high probability that he carried a weapon. Gangsters who are out stealing or raping usually do carry weapons. 



> Was it because he was black? Did you know the last sensationalized racial profiling lead to the manslaughter of a 17 year old? Right?



You are racially profiling. I am not: I didn't say anything about race. 



> 2. I never did, at any point, defend the rapist's actions. Again, making things up, like I did not see that coming. I did defend him from the herd's execution and torture demands.



I do not disagree with you on your defence of the rapist, regarding torture and execution sentences. You are blaming the victim unreasonably and that is a defence of the rapist. I reiterate: I don't see you actually saying anything negative about the rapist on the entire thread. Your compassion only extends to the rapist. You exhibit only disgust towards the victim's weaknesses.



> 3. Can't admit to something I am not. Maybe I should admit to being 14/SoCal/F just to satisfy you.



You are wrong. The victim should never be forced to be something you want him to be. He is free to be whatever he wants. He can be as weak as he likes. And he can be as scared as he likes. Nothing changes the fact that the rapist deserves 100% of the blame. That kid was growing up to work and positively contribute to society, not become a retarded thug like the rapist. Now he's going through a serious depression. It costs the country in too many ways. It must not be tolerated. That kid might not possess much strength, but the law does, and it should serve its purpose by being enforced correctly.



> 4. Do you have an issue with retarded people now as well? First it was Muslims, now blacks and retards?



I have a problem with your retardation.



> 5. Babu is his name.  Cannot believe you just called Babu a retard.
> 
> Babu has only one thing to say to you.
> 
> ...



I don't care who the fat prick is.



Syed said:


> Dude you've never watched Seinfeld?! Cause if you haven't go watch it, like NOW.



Suck it and I might consider what you say..... maybe.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 21, 2013)

crazy. in. the. dunya.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> How... when did I acknowledge any sort of attack? I did not attack you. You stated that at one point of your life (Prolly yesterday) that you also felt such intense fear. I presented you with several possible scenarios that you did not deny.
> 
> I also said I wanted to buy some Steam games.


 sarcasm.ttf

Did you even bother looking up what ad hominem is? That in itself was the attack 

You're ignoring the initial issue here, you haven't acknowledged or rebutted any points to help your argument, instead you've going down the path of ignoring the issue and making up facts about me as a person.

Kwality debate amirite?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 21, 2013)

sabl?s said:


> Why don't we throw women in jail for being rape victims while we're are at it.
> 
> 
> Ffs


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 21, 2013)

This deserves rep.


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2013)

Not really, there's no reason to insult the UAE by comparing them to someone like Ayanli.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 21, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This deserves rep.



404 Rep Not Found.


----------



## Doge (Jul 21, 2013)

+Reps reps and more reps.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 21, 2013)

Chloe said:


> sarcasm.ttf
> 
> Did you even bother looking up what ad hominem is? That in itself was the attack
> 
> ...



Go read back please, I don't want to repeat it again.


This is actually pretty funny.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wRXa971Xw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jul 22, 2013)

You are flawless.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 22, 2013)

Let's all hope he will learn from his mistakes and not do something this stupid again.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 22, 2013)

Raped him and then slapped him in the face? Good stuff.


----------



## Gino (Jul 22, 2013)

Ayanli best poster in thread.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 22, 2013)

Louis Cyphre said:


> After four years, he will be free
> That's why I've said (chemical) "castration" early
> But some people thinks that it is "too harsh" for the poor kid



Unfortunately that doesn't stop people.

Your average rapist isn't just a sex maniac. It's usually more for dominance/sadism than lust. He might not have the desire for sex or even the proper equipment for it, but who is to stop him from shoving a pipe up someone's ass? 

Lock them up* forever* or kill them. 

As far as I am concerned, the moment you rape someone is the moment you lose all rights as a human being.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlmvaX_C8_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Succubus (Jul 22, 2013)

I got weird boner after readin this


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Jul 23, 2013)

Glad to see we have an ever growing number of potential child murderers in here.


----------



## Shinryu (Jul 23, 2013)

That 15 year old gonna get a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## Doge (Jul 23, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Let's all hope he will learn from his mistakes and not do something this stupid again.



Yeah.  No reason he should go around raping kids because they don't have a good enough phone.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 23, 2013)

kresh said:


> Yeah.  No reason he should go around raping kids because they don't have a good enough phone.



I was talking about the kid who got raped. How did you fuck that up?


----------



## Doge (Jul 23, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> I was talking about the kid who got raped. How did you fuck that up?



I didn't.  Why would I scold a kid for not having the mental capacity to go full braveheart and show his true Marine nature?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 23, 2013)

kresh said:


> I didn't.  Why would I scold a kid for not having the mental capacity to go full braveheart and show his true Marine nature?



It's lose lose for Aylani either way with the statement he made.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's lose lose for Aylani either way with the statement he made.



I don't see how I stand to lose.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 23, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> I don't see how I stand to lose.


 


Ayanli said:


> Let's all hope he will learn from his mistakes and not do something this stupid again.


If it's about the rapist 


kresh said:


> Yeah.  No reason he should go around raping kids because they don't have a good enough phone.


If it's about the boy


kresh said:


> I didn't.  Why would I scold a kid for not having the mental capacity to go full braveheart and show his true Marine nature?


Either way you look stupid as fuck unless it's revised to 


Ayanli said:


> Let's all hope I will learn from my mistakes and not do something this stupid again.


Hence, lose lose.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jul 23, 2013)

Depends from whose perspective.


----------

